# It's Not About the 'Chicken' ... It's the Heart of God for the Family



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

Friday evening after work, we went to the Mall (my cousin and I).  It was a girl's night out to buy make-up and supplies from Sephora's and to pick up her bracelet from Tiffany's.    Ummmm yeah... we have Tiffany's.     :blush3:   

Our schedules have been so busy that we were spending time catching up.   In light of the recent news regarding Chick Fil A, we decided to have dinner there.   

There was so much peace in the atmosphere.   In the entire eatery area of the Mall, there were quiet peaceful lines at Chick Fil A.   The service was outstanding.   The staff personalized our orders and they were full of smiles and peace towards everyone.   

As we sat down at a table to eat, we noticed something.   At least 12 tables around us, and all of the people were eating from Chick Fil A.   The other eateries (Subway, etc.) were empty.   And it wasn't because anyone was trying to 'prove' anything.    The customers were coming into the eatery, quietly looking up at the menu, standing in line with peace in their hearts. 

This is exactly what was there, total peace.  No one was defined as Black, White, Married, Single, Gay or Straight.   They were people who chose to eat their meal for the evening at this particular place and of their own choosing.  No one was snubbing the other food vendors.  However, I genuinely sense that people were drawn to Chick Fil A by the love of God and nothing more or less.  It was just that peaceful.   

Families were there, children with their nuggets , friends were there, couples were there; it was a night to share with those who care, either for the food or to support family values...or both.  

I noticed that no one left a mess on any of the tables; they got up, cleared their table space and left... all in peace.   Others carried huge bags out of the eatery, more than likely they were taking it home to their families or friends or perhaps to an office of evening workers.     Whatever the case, they were on their way with their Chick Fil A... 

There's something to be said about an environment that has peace, for in that peace, God is present and God prevails.   

As midnight there are over 502,000 (and counting -- 502,722) people who have accepted an invitation to stand for 'Family Values' on Wednesday, August 1 at Chick Fil A...  This speaks volumes.   This country does indeed honour God's order of Marriage -- One Man / One Woman under God.  

In reality no one has to attend Chick Fil A to prove this... not by any means;  * for it is not about the 'Chicken', nor is it Chicken that brings a man and a woman together in Holy Matrimony.   *

For me personally, it's simply about time that someone in the limelight finally stood up to the world and proclaimed the Word of God regarding Marriage.  And Christians are speaking up publicly and not backing down.   

And it's showing that Christians refuse to be bullied by other organizations and businesses and politricks (yeah... the Poli tricksters and deceivers) and that God will prosper those who honour Him and not compromise.   

Here' a Word and it shall come to pass.    Those who honour God shall prosper and those who do not shall fail.    Businesses who cave in to the pressures of the world, do not have God to withhold them and to prosper them.    They are building their empires upon sinking sand.   But those who put their trust in the Lord and choose to believe and *not *compromise and take the fearful dive... shall do exploits in business and in life and in Ministry.   For God is not a God who turns against His own.     He stays with them to the very end.    

All throughout the Bible we see the Joshua's the Caleb's, the Nehemiah's, the Paul's...the Esthers, the Ruth's, the Deborah's...the Jael's ... they didn't falter, they forged ahead and God was with them.  

Be blessed everyone.   Chicken Fil A or not... Be blessed and put your trust in God and fear not those who oppose.    There are more that be with you than be with 'them'.     It's the Word... the Word which became flesh and dwelt among us and is now on the inside of us... The Greater One... Jesus our Lord.

Pray for those who are 'lost'... as Christians we cannot leave them in darkness; we cannot say that we love God and leave them to perish by condoning the gay agenda.   It's not about equality, it about where they will spend eternity.   In Jesus, all are equal leading eternal.   

Amen and Amen.


ETA:  _If you click on the links in the left margin (the totals) a window will open and there is a drop down menu which shows the total 'goings', maybe's and declines... the declines are over 126,000 and they have plenty to say in protest of Chick Fil A....    

I'm shaking my head   at the language ...  of the opposers.    _


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 31, 2012)

I recently gave up meat a few months ago, but I will defintely have to go support Chik Fil A by buying some milkshakes or waffle fries 

I am glad they stood up for what's biblical. I just hope they stay this way and not re-cant their statement . 

This gay movement is becoming more and more aggressive but they have to realize everyone DON'T agree with it. There are some people who are still standing for righteousness and truth.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> *I recently gave up meat a few months ago, but I will defintely have to go support Chik Fil A by buying some milkshakes or waffle fries *
> 
> I am glad they stood up for what's biblical. I just hope they stay this way and not re-cant their statement .
> 
> This gay movement is becoming more and more aggressive but they have to realize everyone DON'T agree with it. There are some people who are still standing for righteousness and truth.



Hey 'Darlin', as the thread title says, _'It's not about the chicken'_...   

Their summer 'Peach Milkshake' is sooooo good.        It has small bits of the peach fruit inside and ... Yum...  







I have to be honest, the menu is not conducive to my weight loss...  nooooo indeed.   The salads are nice and the lemonade is very good.  I still love those waffle fries.  

My cousin and I shared the peach milkshake.  There was no way to drink it all and not gain a pound.   

I don't think that Chick Fil A will cave into the pressures as did Target and other vendors.   When you have your trust in God and not 'mankind', there's no failure for there is no failure in God.   

There's no such thing as confessing Jesus as Lord of one's life and fearing the world, yielding to their dictates.   

The thing about compromising one's standards is this:   You {using general sense of 'you'] may yield to the pressures on one issue but the bullies are still not your advocate(s).   There'll always be something more that they want to 'bleed' 'you' for it's not about 'you' that they have the concerns for, it's about them and none other. 

If I'm not mistaken the man who owns eharmony dating service was sued by two gay men a few years ago because he didn't have a 'gay' category.    Are you kidding me ? ? ?   They needed to go to a gay site for that gay foolishness.     If I'm not mistaken, *I think *the eharmony owner 'caved' in and compromised to have a 'separate' section for gays.    I was livid to say the least, when I heard this,  for this he did not have to do.   

Anyway, I'm not caving, period.   I don't care who cares or doesn't care.     As a Christian, I'm dead to sin and alive to Christ.   The world and their foolishness has no power over me or my family.     We're not caving and we will not cower in fear of anyone.   God reproves kings for the sake of His own, therefore nothing shall by any means hurt us, nor separate any of us who love God from te love of God.  

There are a lot of people who truly love God and it's showing the world that Christians do not 'scare'... we pray.   

Enjoy the fries and milkshake.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 31, 2012)

It most definitely _*IS*_ about the chicken and those delicious looking milkshakes I see upthread.

If ChikFilA didn't taste like sex on a biscuit, half the folks eating there 'in protest' wouldn't have made the trip.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

Crackers Phinn said:


> It most definitely _*IS*_ about the chicken and those delicious looking milkshakes I see upthread.
> 
> If ChikFilA didn't taste like sex on a biscuit, half the folks eating there 'in protest' wouldn't have made the trip.



I have to admit my 'kids' have always loved the chicken strips and nuggets.  

But they also love 'Bruester's Ice Cream Waffle Cones'.  






Bruester's Ice Cream Menu...


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm going tomorrow. I'm eating carbs 
i think I will spend about $20 just to support.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> I'm going tomorrow. I'm eating carbs
> i think I will spend about $20 just to support.



Hey Little Summer 

I'll have an order of 'skinny carbs' please....  

The kids are looking forward to going and we've made sure that their friends and a few other kids have money for their nuggets and chicken strips as well. 

They still want ice cream from Brusters....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Shimmie,

I have never eaten at a Chick -fil-A before.  I have passed by many a day and always wanted to go but don't eat much fast food.  However,  I will be going tomorrow for the first time and I look forward to not only enjoying the food, but more importantly to support a people who stand by their principles.  I appreciate them, I really do.

So, I will come back to this thread and share how gluttonous I was....lol


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> I have never eaten at a Chick -fil-A before.  I have passed by many a day and always wanted to go but don't eat much fast food.  However,  I will be going tomorrow for the first time and I look forward to not only enjoying the food, but more importantly to support a people who stand by their principles.  I appreciate them, I really do.
> 
> So, I will come back to this thread and share how gluttonous I was....lol



  Hey Precious Wavy...  

Florida is filled with Chick Fil A's.... filled.   And I fill up with the breadfast mini's.    

May I recommend that you and Pastor 'A' (Precious Hubby) share the Peach milkshake?    Also the lemonade is very good; you can taste the fresh lemon in it.    

The salads are pretty good.   I tried the spicy chicken sandwich Friday evening and it was nice.  Yeah... it was good.       But my all time favorite are waffle fries.    I'm getting two large tomorrow and  I'll just walk home afterwards.   

My 'babies' are really lookiing forward to tomorrow; there's something special about this visit and to God be the glory for His love for all and for His Word.   

Enjoy your day at Chick Fil A... You and Precious Pastor 'A'.   

I wish they had 'frozen coffees'    My favorite summer quench.


----------



## yodie (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm going tomorrow to support. I appreciate his stand for God and marriage and that this man makes a real chicken nugget. Yum!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

yodie said:


> I'm going tomorrow to support. I appreciate his stand for God and marriage and that this man makes a real chicken nugget. Yum!



  Hi Yodie... Enjoy your Chick Fil A Day ... Enjoy.   Don't forget the waffle fries.   




Hmmmmmmmm.... I hope they don't run out of waffle fries.... I need to stop recommending them to everyone.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks sis for the suggestions....sounds delicious!

I just saw on the news that there will be protests on Friday at Chick -fil-A 's everywhere where same sex couples will do a kiss -in, I guess to show the Christians that they can do what they want too.  Sad indeed when people have to prove that they can do whatever they want sexually, in a restaurant....nasty 



Shimmie said:


> Hey Precious Wavy...
> 
> Florida is filled with Chick Fil A's.... filled.   And I fill up with the breadfast mini's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice & Wavy... wow.. well do enjoy your first trip.... that's some good food right thar... I could live off just the lemonade and waffle fries....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks sis for the suggestions....sounds delicious!
> 
> I just saw on the news that there will be protests on Friday at Chick -fil-A 's everywhere where same sex couples will do a kiss -in, I guess to show the Christians that they can do what they want too.  Sad indeed when people have to prove that they can do whatever they want sexually, in a restaurant....nasty



Nice & Wavy...  

Sis, I just woke up from my 'Beauty Nap'...   (Up since 5:00 a.m.) 

The difference in 'us' (Christians) is Jesus, the Prince of Peace, our God of Love.    We attend Chick Fil A in peace and for a nice time with our family, children and friends and loved ones.   Many of our Christian brothers and sisters have gay loved ones who are attending with them, not in protest but in having a good meal and family fellowship, nothing more and most definitely nothing less. 

How come the opposing gays (i.e. glaad, lgbt groups) can have Target, Starbucks (which I've gone cold turkey from), Oreo cookies, Home Depot, General Foods (Cheerios Cereral folks), and a host of other businesses support them with MILLIONS of dollars and yet 'we' are unable to support businesses who support Christian values?   

Amazon Founder and his wife are donating $2.5 million dollars to support the cause of gay marriage.... 

The world needs to see that Christians also support their own and that we will not have our rights and businesses thrown underground and nor out of business only to be left with feeding the dragons of Revelation.  

Those who oppose Christian businesses in the manner of rebellion i.e. the 'kiss-in' ... it's easy to see the spirit behind it and in front of it and inside of it.  

Is this the best that they can do?   I mean really?     Is this the respect that they claim for themselves?    They are proving that their cause is truly about one thing... 'sex' and sex out of order.    They are the ones putting their 'activity' 'out there'... making it a sad public display of immaturity and their fight for a losing battle.    

Is sex their only platform?  Obviously, yes it is.    

Well... let the enemy continue for there is obviously 'confusion' in the camp.  Total confusion.   Let them be the spectacle in the public view.    There's absolutely no way to validate this as their righteous cause.    

Let's see how long these businesses continue to support their failing cause.   Sooner than later, they will bow and call Jesus Lord and honour Him as who He is.


----------



## Country gal (Jul 31, 2012)

I enjoyed my Chick Fil A today and it was crowded as usual. I like too how he stood up for what was right to him. He shouldn't have to back down. It is a conservative restaurant.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

Country gal said:


> I enjoyed my Chick Fil A today and it was crowded as usual. I like too how he stood up for what was right to him. He shouldn't have to back down. It is a conservative restaurant.



  Hi Pretty Country gal  

I'm glad you enjoyed your Chick Fil A....  

I've noticed that the crowds are very peaceful and are there to enjoy the food, the wonderful service and their family and friends who are with them. 

You're absolutely right, he should not have to back down.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

Laela said:


> Nice & Wavy... wow.. well do enjoy your first trip.... that's some good food right thar... I could live off just the lemonade and waffle fries....



  Hi Laela  Rose  :Rose:  

Their lemonade really is good...     I am ordering a huge cup tomorrrow and I'm going to put it in my blender and make a slushee out of it.   YUMMMMMEEEEE...   

And yes... my huge waffle fries.    

I have to admit that after this week, I can't continue eating like this.  I can't gain another ounce.     The food is too good.   I have to go back to my fruits and veggies and green smoothies.   

I can treat the babies and their friends and I can also go online and order one of their tee shirts and coffee mugs.  ,  I need a new mug for my coffee and green tea to read more of your wonderful stories from Ms. M. Whelchel -- sp?... 

I like this red tee shirt... here  






and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one too... 







Love to you and Hubby....      Enjoy your Chick Fil A...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 31, 2012)

Update:  

Going:     (564,245)

Maybe:    (59,496)

Declined: (146.609)  




Hmmmmmm, :scratchch:  I wonder if President Obama is going to Chick Fil A....   

OKay... don't stone me     I'm sorry!  :blush3:    I was being sarcastic.   

I was only think-typiing out loud.    I just wondered that's all.  


Ooooooo, the count is now up to 565,168 and _growing _for support.  :wow:


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll definitely go tomorrow afternoon after work to show my support. 

I think it's about time we Christians stand up for ourselves. If nothing else what I have learned is that we are too passive and allow others to mock us and we just stand by idly and do nothing. I am guilty of it too. I remember last year in a meeting I was called sensitive for saying that the SNL Tebow skit was offensive to me as a Christian. Other so called Christians in the room were trying to convince me I was wrong. Whatever. Anyway I digress... 

I believe that other religions should also join us. This isn't just a Christian fight. This is about fighting for our rights to believe in the traditional family. We have been targeted by the liberal media but Muslims, Jews, hindus, etc are next.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> I'll definitely go tomorrow afternoon after work to show my support.
> 
> I think it's about time we Christians stand up for ourselves. If nothing else what I have learned is that we are too passive and allow others to mock us and we just stand by idly and do nothing. I am guilty of it too. I remember last year in a meeting I was called sensitive for saying that the SNL Tebow skit was offensive to me as a Christian. Other so called Christians in the room were trying to convince me I was wrong. Whatever. Anyway I digress...
> 
> I believe that other religions should also join us. This isn't just a Christian fight. This is about fighting for our rights to believe in the traditional family. We have been targeted by the liberal media but Muslims, Jews, hindus, etc are next.



  Hi Maria... Enjoy Chick Fil A day.... :Rose:

I bet Boston Mayor Memina (sp?) will be there ...  

I'm more than sure that other faiths will be there, especially if they enjoy the food.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

This Article....  Whoa....

This confirms what I've been sharing with others; the gay activist's behaviour and reaction to Chick Fil A will only hurt them, hence their cause.  They will be losing supporters.    

*Star Parker: Chick-fil-A protest could set back gay activism*

By STAR PARKER
2012-07-27 12:07:37

http://www.ocregister.com/common/printer/view.php?db=ocregister&id=365808

The current hate campaign being waged by homosexual activists against fast food chain Chick-fil-A, because of the firm's Christian values, may well turn out to be a bridge too far. The effort may prove to be a setback for homosexual activism.

*The vile attacks on the firm and its owners, the Cathy family, should make clear, finally, that the "gay rights" movement is not about refining and advancing American freedom, but about rewriting American values and advancing, not freedom, but the homosexual political agenda.*

Recently Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton spoke at a flag-raising ceremony in Alexandria, Egypt, noting the re-opening of the American consulate there. Given the current political climate in Egypt, the Secretary of State felt behooved in her remarks to highlight principles of freedom as understood by Americans.

"... to us, real democracy means that every citizen has the right to live, work and worship as they choose, whether they are man or woman, Muslim or Christian, or from any other background."

Perhaps Clinton should be lecturing Americans instead of Egyptians.  erplexed

*Can it really be that in America today a businessman can be labeled a bigot, boycotted and cut off by suppliers because of the crime of being a Christian?*

When Chick-fil-A CEO Dan Cathy made his now famous incendiary admission that "we are very much supportive of the family – the biblical definition of the family unit," *he was not pontificating*. 

_He was responding to a question in an interview done in a paper I expect is not read by many homosexuals – the Baptist Press._ 

Never mind.       It was sufficient provocation that Cathy publicly admitted that the Bible defines his understanding of marriage – *the unique bond of man and woman – which also happens to be the standard definition in dictionaries on the shelves of every American home and library.*

"Chick-fil-A's values are not Chicago's values," said Chicago Mayor, and former chief of staff to President Barack Obama, Rahm Emanuel. Emanuel defended Chicago Alderman Joe Moreno's threat to deny Chick-fil-A permitting in Chicago because its owner supports traditional marriage and family.

But UCLA law professor and constitutional scholar Eugene Volokh points out in his blog that "denying a private business permits because of such speech by its owner is a blatant First Amendment violation."

The Constitution? The First Amendment? Religious liberty? Do these apply to Christians?

Volokh goes on to point out that a permit might be denied "if Chick-fil-A actually discriminated in their serving or hiring decisions in Chicago in a way forbidden by Chicago or Illinois law. But the stories give no evidence of such actions ..."
_
The fact that there is no evidence that Chick-fil-A discriminates in its business practices did not deter Washington Post columnist Dana Milbank from writing that Dan Cathy's support of traditional marriage "implied that gay people (not to mention divorced people) had no business eating at Chick-fil-A."_

*One court decision after another over the last 50 years has, step by step, purged any hint of religion and traditional values from our schools and public spaces.

Has it made this a fairer, better, freer nation? If you think breakdown of family, 40 percent out-of-wedlock births, a million abortions a year, $16 trillion in national debt, and government dependence is better and freer, yes.

Of course, society must embrace civility, respect and tolerance.  

But this doesn't mean that the sexual proclivities of some should provide license to rewrite our language and the traditions that define our faith and virtue.   

Hopefully many will respond to Mike Huckabee's appeal to patronize Chick-fil-A on Aug. 1 as a display of support for traditional Christian values and as a reminder that our Constitution protects religious freedom.

Have we really gotten to the point where being a Christian is considered un-American?  *


Wow !   Just Wow!   The bolded and highlighted is so on point.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

Update of Those Going:  (573,424)

What we define as Marriage is beautiful... :Rose:


Sweet Sleep Everyone...


----------



## Laela (Aug 1, 2012)

@Shimmie.. I love those shirts! Heading there today for Lemonade after my morning run...whatchyasay! DH just  you..always smiling or laughing at your posts... 

@BostonMaria... very well said... everyone seems to have 'rights' but Christians.. I personally note when I do experience things that offend my spirit (mocking God/Jesus  on air,tv, etc) it is because *my spirit* is offended..not the fleshly being. I do see the difference between having "rights" and doing/standing up for what is RIGHT.  Standing up for what is right will cause the unsaved to question where do we get the right to do that, because _their _flesh is offended. It's not a spiritual thing for them.  So, we just stand firm in our Faith, trust God and keep it moving.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

Laela said:


> @Shimmie.. I love those shirts! Heading there today for Lemonade after my morning run...whatchyasay! DH just  you..always smiling or laughing at your posts...
> 
> @BostonMaria... very well said... everyone seems to have 'rights' but Christians.. I personally note when I do experience things that offend my spirit (mocking God/Jesus  on air,tv, etc) it is because *my spirit* is offended..not the fleshly being. I do see the difference between having "rights" and doing/standing up for what is RIGHT.
> 
> Standing up for what is right will cause the unsaved to question where do we get the right to do that, because _their _flesh is offended. It's not a spiritual thing for them.  So, we just stand firm in our Faith, trust God and keep it moving.



Tell 'Hubby' , I'm tryna' behave... :blush3:    I appreciate the two of you so much...  You and Precious Wavy keep me grounded; or at least I don't resist your loving admonishments.   

I just refuse to succomb to bullies.  Everything that Christians are being 'falsely' accused of by the gay agenda is what the gay agenda themselves are demonstrating.    (Oooooooooo, I just noticed the first 5 letters of the word demon... strate.     Yikes   

Their plans for the Friday 'kiss-ins' at the CFA locations to 'demon - strate'  their protests... Ummmmm wow.   It's plain and clear what spirit is behind it.  

Who wants to see that mess.. I don't.        It's extremely disrespectful to the CFA staff, and to the families who are bringing their children to Chick Fil A for meals,  should not be subjected to this 'demon...stration' of the private / now made public behaviour of gays.     It's a lack of maturity and the legislators ought to feel quite foolish for protecting them.

Anywhoooo...

We're having Chick Fil A for dinner tonight...  the lemonade and fries will be my prize...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

*Update: 11:46 a.m. (EST)  *

Those Going:  (607,441)   :wow:

Over 62,000 'Maybe's'


Declines...  Ahhhh, who cares...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

Malachi Chapter 3...

I the Lord...never change...

God will always love everyone...because Love is who God is.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't understand why other religions have not been attacked for their stance... I mean its not like Muslims are champions for gay tolerance -_-


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> I don't understand why other religions have not been attacked for their stance... I mean its not like Muslims are champions for gay tolerance -_-



Jesus warned us that this would occur.   

However He also said to rejoice...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

Ooooooo, the parking lots and CFA restaurants are very crowded and people are peaceful and happy.  

So far the response is up to:

 (616,638) that plan to attend

Over 62,000 maybe's... 


:wow:   Oh   :wow:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2012)

I am on line right now and am having wonderful convo's with some great people.  I feel wonderful!  I have taken some pics too...it is crazy packed in here....yes!!!!


----------



## mrselle (Aug 1, 2012)

Went to Chick Fil A for lunch.  The line for the drive thru was loooong on BOTH sides of the street, parking lot was full, people were parking across the street and the line to eat inside was going out the door.  The lady at the drive thru told me business has been like that all day.  Me and my girls enjoyed our meal.


----------



## divya (Aug 1, 2012)

Now reading about this. My dietary habits do not include the food served there. Even if they did though, I wouldn't be going.

I'm a firm believer in marriage between a man & woman. However, I am so a firm supporter of religious freedom, even when people believe and practice something different from me.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Aug 1, 2012)

Ladies I hope you are prayed up. There was a bomb threat at a Chic Fil A in Martinsburg, WV. Satan is fighting back.


----------



## aribell (Aug 1, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> I don't understand why other religions have not been attacked for their stance... I mean its not like Muslims are champions for gay tolerance -_-



Familiarity breeds contempt.  Many people feel like they "know" Christianity because of the tradition and history of the U.S., and so believe they can stand in judgment upon it.  Islam still very foreign an unfamiliar for many; but also I think many Muslims are a _lot _less afraid of social opinion when denouncing what they believe is wrong.  Christians probably try too hard to be liked by everyone.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok so apparently there are only TWO Chik-Fil-A's in Massachusetts so I'm standing in line with like 200+ people. I'm going to be here a while LOL. 

Except for one loud mouth weirdo that tried to put us down in a passive aggressive manner LOL everyone is peaceful. There are blacks, Asians, latinos, Caucasians, etc tryin to get sum chicken

Honestly I feel like crying

ETA: I was in line for about 45 minutes and there were about 300 people in line. The line was so long that it went around then outside the food court and to the other side of the mall LOL 

There were no more desserts so I didn't get to try the peach milkshake. My belly cried.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a very vocal gay friend on FB who has been up in arms about the whole CFA thing and saying it's not about free speech or religious freedom.  I've also seen some Christians who are slamming CFA for judging other people's lifestyles.  YYes, Jesus preached love but He didn't just hang with sinners, *He tried to get them to see the error of their ways and sin no more.* 

I'm keeping my peace because I know the friendship will end when he realizes how I feel.  I am not afraid to lose a friendship to stand up for Christian values if I have to, however that is not my first choice.  If I could go to a CFA today, I would.


----------



## delitefulmane (Aug 1, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed my chicken strip salad for lunch today from Chick-fil-A.


----------



## aribell (Aug 1, 2012)

So, I tried to get to Chik-Fil-A today, but I have to go back after the dinner rush.  There's only 1 Chik-Fil-A in a huge geographic area and when I got there, they had police cars blocking the entrance because there were already so many people.  When I got inside, the line was like at an amusement park.  I think it would have taken at least 45 minutes to just get my order taken.  I've only been to CFA once before, just to try it, but I'm supporting Mr. Cathy.

Many project their own intolerance onto people like Cathy.  He is not hateful; he stands _for_ something that is extremely important and has put principle before the bottom line.  I prayed and pray that he, his family, friends, church, and business would be blessed for it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, now that I'm up from my nap cause I had the itis after eating, I can tell you how my day went.

Talk about lines....I think the last time I saw lines this long was when I went to the Knicks/ Miami Heat game.  People were not only standing in line, but the drive through was bananas
I met many people ( I love to talk)  and there were people old and young, black, white and latino standing  on line, smiling and talking about how Freedom of Speech is so  important.  I agree.

It took me about 1 hour to get to the cash register and I finally placed  my order.  I got a Chick-fil-A meal (came with waffle fries and got a  Peach milkshake instead of a soda) and one for my DH.  It was  delicious...but, I could not eat it all...too much food for me.  DH  loved it and was happy I gave him mine.

Although the food was good, I know I wouldn't be able to eat there all  the time because I don't eat fast food, but if I do, I will make sure it  will be there...the waffle fries were.

Below is my Peach Milkshake.......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I have a very vocal gay friend on FB who has been up in arms about the whole CFA thing and saying it's not about free speech or religious freedom.  I've also seen some Christians who are slamming CFA for judging other people's lifestyles.  YYes, Jesus preached love but He didn't just hang with sinners, *He tried to get them to see the error of their ways and sin no more.*
> 
> I'm keeping my peace because I know the friendship will end when he realizes how I feel.  I am not afraid to lose a friendship to stand up for Christian values if I have to, however that is not my first choice.  If I could go to a CFA today, I would.



Praying for you and your friend.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> Ok so apparently there are only TWO Chik-Fil-A's in Massachusetts so I'm standing in line with like 200+ people. I'm going to be here a while LOL.
> 
> Except for one loud mouth weirdo that tried to put us down in a passive aggressive manner LOL everyone is peaceful. There are blacks, Asians, latinos, Caucasians, etc tryin to get sum chicken
> 
> ...



At the quote...I did too.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 1, 2012)

divya said:
			
		

> Now reading about this. My dietary habits do not include the food served there. Even if they did though, I wouldn't be going.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in marriage between a man & woman. However, I am so a firm supporter of religious freedom, even when people believe and practice something different from me.



I don't support anything God's Word is against. Any "Christian" who does needs to check their walk. This is not about tolerance. We have to tolerate gays but we certainly don't have to support what they are doing.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

To Everyone...

 


I'll be back to respond to each post personally.   


*As for the bomb threat...* is this what the pro-gay lifestyle legislators, the pro judges, pro mayors, pro governors... and Yes... our 'pro gay lifestyle, pro gay marriage president... are protecting and allowing the gay protestors to have the 'freedom to do'... to have the equality of behaviour as terrorists ? ? ? 

If these legislators and country and state leaders are so pro equal rights, is this the kind of behaviour and emotional outrage and tyranny that they are validating?  

Are they saying to gays, it's okay whatever you do or say... ?????:      By keeping silent, this is what this country's leaders are doing; they are validating attacks from gays against Christians and anyone who disagrees with them. 

Not one word have I heard from any of them that speaks or shows support for ALL, not just some but for ALL.   They heard what Mr. Cathy shared and they heard it word for word, not in abbreviations.    They know that this man has not decreed nor expressed discrimination and they knew this from day one of Chick Fil A's existance.    

So why has not one of these leaders stepped up to set the record straight and have instead allowed gays to spew towards Christians all of this hate.... ? ? ?  

See, I'm not stupid and I'm fully aware that they are aware and they are choosing the side they wish to stand by.   Is it their right?   No...    Not as leaders.... No     For a leader shows equality protection for All; 

If any of these leaders have stepped up to the plate to set these behaviours straight, I thank God for them.   However, shame on those in leadership who keep silent and allow this brazen attack upon Christians to continue and to grow.   Shame on them.      It's not right.


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 1, 2012)

It’s not only fighting for family values, it’s also standing up for the freedom of speech. The President of  Chik-Fil-A has a right to his opinion and if an individual doesn’t like it - don’t buy their products! That’s supposed to be the American way.


----------



## Laela (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, it's clear...the Chik-Fil-A president isn't halted between two opinions..

"I'm against gay marriage; God created marriage to be between and a man and a woman" is now considered a "hateful expression". God bless us all...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> I don't understand why other religions have not been attacked for their stance... I mean its not like Muslims are champions for gay tolerance -_-



Gays know better...Muslim don't play around.   Everyone has some sort of 'caution' or at least a 'side-eye' and have their guards up with the Muslim community.     

I'm sorry, I know this is serious, but gays don't have the nerve to challenge Muslims on their stance against homosexuality.   Please... they 'ain't' willing to get snatched and suddenly out of sight...forever.    I mean for real.  

The entire strategy is to bully and try to 'shame' Christians into succombing to their lifestyle.    Christians don't want to be labeled as the bad guys, most of all Christians are extremely loving and don't want to disappoint nor offend God's heart.    The gays are playing on this big time.     They know they're in sin and they are wrong, however it's a struggle for them to admit it; so they launch the huge attack on Christians and ignore scripture to validate their lifestyle.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Gays know better...Muslim don't play around.   Everyone has some sort of 'caution' or at least a 'side-eye' and have their guards up with the Muslim community.
> 
> I'm sorry, I know this is serious, but gays don't have the nerve to challenge Muslims on their stance against homosexuality.   Please... they 'ain't' willing to get snatched and suddenly out of sight...forever.    I mean for real.
> 
> The entire strategy is to bully and try to 'shame' Christians into succombing to their lifestyle.    Christians don't want to be labeled as the bad guys, most of all Christians are extremely loving and don't want to disappoint nor offend God's heart.    The gays are playing on this big time.     They know they're in sin and they are wrong, however it's a struggle for them to admit it; so they launch the huge attack on Christians and ignore scripture to validate their lifestyle.



What it seems to me that they are doing is trying to make everyone accept this gay lifestyle so gays will feel less condemned. We as people of God can't allow them to dumb us down to accept something we know is against God. Does God love them? Yes, but He hates the sin. That's what people don't seem to get. He is a Holy and Righteous God. He doesn't need to come down to our level yet people constantly insist on trying to understand this mystery of godliness with a carnal mind. Well it can't be done. They that are in the flesh cannot please God. As long as we are determines to stroke peoples egos and try to make them feel good about what they do the world will get worse. Yet petting people and making them feel good in their sin will not help them when they stand before a just God (this goes for me and anyone else). Its time for true repentance. My heart is grieved at this blatant perversion of something ordained by God as sacred... Ok I'm leaving now...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I am on line right now and am having wonderful convo's with some great people.  I feel wonderful!  I have taken some pics too...it is crazy packed in here....yes!!!!



Wow... thank you and 'Hubby' (Pastor A) for your time and patience to share in this special event.   Your schedules are very busy, this I know.   I appreciate you both so much.  

I feel like a 'Reporter' as I had family and friends 'stationed' at different CFA locations giving me reports, pictures and updates.     

*From Owings Mills, Maryland: * 

The breakfast crowds began long before 6:00 a.m.  The drive through line was wrapped, the parking lots were full and everyone had a wonderful time as they waited, making new friends, some prayed, shared Church information and helped those who needed a place to park as the parking lot was very full.    

*From Jacksonville, Florida:*

The lines were out of the doors at several CFA's.   I had three sets of my members and several friends sharing reports, pictures and updates.   

The staff was not only supportive with the food service, they were even out directing traffic on the parking lots to assist guests with parking.   

Many of the CFA staff members walked to some of the cars taking orders to ease the long waits and delays.    

Talk about good service... I call it Ministry.   Ministering love to CFA customers.     God bless them all. 

*Towson, Maryland (Towsontown Mall Eatery):*

It was a steady flow of customers during the entire day.   The staff was busy and yet their pleasant smiles and excellent service never wavered.    The area was quiet and peaceful and there were many smiles on the faces of those in line and those sitting at the tables enjoying their CFA delights.   

I'll share more as I hear from others.    

ETA:  Clarity on having folks 'stationed' at different locations:   While waiting in the lines, my family and friends were texting, emailing and calling me with updates.   We've been in 'text' land all day.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> What it seems to me that they are doing is trying to make everyone accept this gay lifestyle so gays will feel less condemned.
> 
> We as people of God can't allow them to dumb us down to accept something we know is against God. Does God love them? Yes, but He hates the sin. That's what people don't seem to get. He is a Holy and Righteous God. He doesn't need to come down to our level yet people constantly insist on trying to understand this mystery of godliness with a carnal mind. Well it can't be done.
> 
> ...



MrsHaseeb ...

Thank you Woman of God... thank you.   

I feel so sad because I have family and friends who are gay.    The world keeps telling them that is okay to be that way... and I just can't get past the saddness of what this all means.   

God bless you and your family.   I'm praying for the Holy Spirit will 'visit' the hearts of each of us to enable us to speak, minister, and pray for the way to see these loved ones set free.     In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

mrselle said:


> Went to Chick Fil A for lunch.  The line for the drive thru was loooong on BOTH sides of the street, parking lot was full, people were parking across the street and the line to eat inside was going out the door.  The lady at the drive thru told me business has been like that all day.  Me and my girls enjoyed our meal.



  Hi mrselle 

I'm glad you and family enjoy your meal today.   Each of you are so special and I praise God for your wonderful witness, your wonderful example, your beautiful presence here on this forum and in the lives of those outside of this forum.. for you are a true and glowing light of Jesus Christ our Lord.  

Blessings to your and '*Mr*'elle....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

divya said:


> Now reading about this. My dietary habits do not include the food served there. Even if they did though, I wouldn't be going.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in marriage between a man & woman. However, I am so a firm supporter of religious freedom, even when people believe and practice something different from me.



 Hi divya... thank you so much for the love you never fail to show for everyone, no matter what the differences are.   I respect you chicken or no chicken.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> Ladies I hope you are prayed up. There was a bomb threat at a Chic Fil A in Martinsburg, WV. Satan is fighting back.



Thank you 'Little Summer' for alerting us to this.   I pray that all is well with the staff and guests of the CFA in Martinsburg, WV as well as all over this country.     Jesus is Lord and and the devil shall not prevail... in Jesus' Name... Amen.  

I pray that there will be no post traumas for any of those affected by this terrifying incident.    In Jesus' Name.   I pray the protection and the total peace of God for everyone in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Familiarity breeds contempt.  Many people feel like they "know" Christianity because of the tradition and history of the U.S., and so believe they can stand in judgment upon it.  Islam still very foreign an unfamiliar for many; but also I think many Muslims are a _lot _less afraid of social opinion when denouncing what they believe is wrong.  Christians probably try too hard to be liked by everyone.



nicola.kirwan...thank you God's Vessel of integrity and love and one who observes and seeks and holds dear to God's wisdom...

Yes... this is you.     I appreciate the Ministry and wisdom you share and hear the Word of the Lord...  you are going further than you can see and have asked for.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> Ok so apparently there are only TWO Chik-Fil-A's in Massachusetts so I'm standing in line with like 200+ people. I'm going to be here a while LOL.
> 
> Except for one loud mouth weirdo that tried to put us down in a passive aggressive manner LOL everyone is peaceful. There are blacks, Asians, latinos, Caucasians, etc tryin to get sum chicken
> 
> ...



BostonMaria ... so why am I just 'getting' what your name indicates...  :blush3:       You live in Boston....  

Thank you for sharing your heart in this.   I thank God for you and soon there will be several more CFA's as well as other Christian businesses in Boston and there isn't a thing that anyone can do to stop it.    

God owns Boston not Menina...  

God bless you, Maria...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I have a very vocal gay friend on FB who has been up in arms about the whole CFA thing and saying it's not about free speech or religious freedom.  I've also seen some Christians who are slamming CFA for judging other people's lifestyles.  YYes, Jesus preached love but He didn't just hang with sinners, *He tried to get them to see the error of their ways and sin no more.*
> 
> I'm keeping my peace because I know the friendship will end when he realizes how I feel.  I am not afraid to lose a friendship to stand up for Christian values if I have to, however that is not my first choice.  If I could go to a CFA today, I would.



Belle Du Jour..... Blessings are upon you and your heart is filled with love which is stronger the the vocals of your gay friend, who will one day yield to your loving prayers and surrender to the love of God and be set free from homosexuality....  

Thank you for sharing this with us as we will pray for your friend, in Jesus' Name... He shall be delivered and never to return again to a life so full of sin.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> So, I tried to get to Chik-Fil-A today, but I have to go back after the dinner rush.  There's only 1 Chik-Fil-A in a huge geographic area and when I got there, they had police cars blocking the entrance because there were already so many people.  When I got inside, the line was like at an amusement park.  I think it would have taken at least 45 minutes to just get my order taken.  I've only been to CFA once before, just to try it, but I'm supporting Mr. Cathy.
> 
> Many project their own intolerance onto people like Cathy.  He is not hateful; he stands _for_ something that is extremely important and has put principle before the bottom line.  I prayed and pray that he, his family, friends, church, and business would be blessed for it.



nicola.kirwan...

Nicola... thank you ... thank you for your patience and your heart in supporting what's long overdue... Christians standing for truth by the mulititudes. 

You are so right, Mr. Cathy is not hateful, but this is what the media and the gay agenda is using to incite fire and contention and to validate their cause.  

It won't work...  will it?      Nope   


Love and blessings, Angel.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, now that I'm up from my nap cause I had the itis after eating, I can tell you how my day went.
> 
> Talk about lines....I think the last time I saw lines this long was when I went to the Knicks/ Miami Heat game.  People were not only standing in line, but the drive through was bananas
> I met many people ( I love to talk)  and there were people old and young, black, white and latino standing  on line, smiling and talking about how Freedom of Speech is so  important.  I agree.
> ...



Wasn't that Peach Milkshake delicious ???  Wooooo hoooo...  

I can't drink anymore milkshakes for a while though, cause I could feel it lining my waistline and I can't afford anymore extra layers of 'me'   

I made an 'iceee' drink from the lemonade in my blender.   Of course I'm the only one who does this.   

I'm glad you and hubby enjoyed the meal and especially the fellowship with others at CFA.    If anyone was sent there by Jesus to bring love to another's heart, it is surely you and Pastor 'A' whose hearts are full of love for all people no matter what color, race, faith or lifestyle.   The two of you love all and give all and I am honoured to have you both in my heart and in my life.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> It’s not only fighting for family values, it’s also standing up for the freedom of speech. The President of  Chik-Fil-A has a right to his opinion and if an individual doesn’t like it - don’t buy their products! That’s supposed to be the American way.



loulou7...

Thank you loved one for being there and standing for all of us.  

You too have a heart full of love and Ministry and you never hesitate to express love over fear, for you prefer to draw those closer to Jesus than away from His heart. 

Love and blessings to you.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2012)

Laela said:


> Well, it's clear...the Chik-Fil-A president isn't halted between two opinions..
> 
> "I'm against gay marriage; God created marriage to be between and a man and a woman" is now considered a "hateful expression". God bless us all...



Laela  Rose... Amen Precious One.. Amen..

You are quoting one of my favorite scriptures from I Kings 19... Eiijah the Prophet speaking to the children of baal. 

Again, I wish you and hubby the highest of blessings and I thank you both for supporting such a needed stand for our faith.    

Love to both of you always...   


Here's to CFA's lemonade and waffle fries.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2012)

I pray that I haven't missed anyone's post.   Even *to all *who have read and 'thanked' the posters, Love and blessings to each of you, too.  

Standing for Christ and our Christian freedom is a gift and the gift is from each of you.   

Sweet sleep everyone      The love of God is protecting each of you, spirit, soul and body and each of your loved ones.    

All of your cares have been laid to rest, for you've given this day your best.    Now God has it and He has each of you, within His heart forever.  

You are healed in your bodies, completely and in your souls and in your hearts. and in your finances.  Every need is met, completely.

In Jesus' Name.... Amen and Amen.


----------



## divya (Aug 2, 2012)

MrsHaseeb 

Neither do I. That's why I support the freedom of choice, as the Bible gives every man or woman. It tells us to "choose who we will serve," not to choose for other people. 

Allowing them the freedom to choose God or not is not supporting them but simply recognizing the choices that God affords them. There is no need for a ban. Sometimes it seems as though Christians don't really believe that God is taking note and will reward us according to our works in the end. It is not our job to force them to accept our religious beliefs via the law and such actions are unbiblical. As long as they are not infringing on our freedom to preach and teach the Word in our homes and places of worship, we ought to leave them to their choices. Note the only time Jesus physically stopped individuals from their wrongdoing was in the temple.

Our responsibilty is to walk right and set an example for those walking contrary to the Word. God will do what He says He will do.

*Galatians 6:7*Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man sows, that shall he also reap.

*Revelation 22:10-12*
10*And he saith unto me, Seal not the sayings of the prophecy of this book: for the time is at hand.

11*He that is unjust, let him be unjust still: and he which is filthy, let him be filthy still: and he that is righteous, let him be righteous still: and he that is holy, let him be holy still.

12*And, behold, I come quickly; and my reward is with me, to give every man according as his work shall be.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 2, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Belle Du Jour..... Blessings are upon you and your heart is filled with love which is stronger the the vocals of your gay friend, who will one day yield to your loving prayers and surrender to the love of God and be set free from homosexuality....
> 
> Thank you for sharing this with us as we will pray for your friend, in Jesus' Name... He shall be delivered and never to return again to a life so full of sin.



I pray for him too.  I believe he considers himself Christian as well.   He talks of marriage and I wonder what will happen to our friendship if he ever invites me to some kind of union ceremony because I won't be able to go.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 2, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I don't support anything God's Word is against. Any "Christian" who does needs to check their walk. This is not about tolerance. We have to tolerate gays but we certainly don't have to support what they are doing.



I agree--love and tolerance are so important but I feel these days, you would be lynched if you say you are for traditional marriage  I can't tell you how shocking it is to see even Christian friends supporting this gay marriage issue.  I think those of us who don't are just silent because we don't want the backlash. erplexed


----------



## divya (Aug 2, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I agree--love and tolerance are so important but I feel these days, you would be lynched if you say you are for traditional marriage  I can't tell you how shocking it is to see even Christian friends supporting this gay marriage issue.  I think those of us who don't are just silent because we don't want the backlash. erplexed



Not supporting a ban on gay marriage does not mean that you support gay marriage. The same goes for issues like abortion. I will tell anyone that gay marriage is wrong and that even if married by the state, such persons are not truly married. But I will not support a ban on the freedom of choice because that is God-given. Do people believe that changing the definition of marriage by the state changes God's definition?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 2, 2012)

divya said:


> Not supporting a ban on gay marriage does not mean that you support gay marriage. The same goes for issues like abortion. I will tell anyone that gay marriage is wrong and that even if married by the state, such persons are not truly married. But I will not support a ban on the freedom of choice because that is God-given. Do people believe that changing the definition of marriage by the state changes God's definition?



No it doesn't change God's definition but it makes it "okay."  I think saying something is legal is tantamount to saying it is normal and okay which I don't  believe it is.  (However, I see where you are coming from that this as a freedom of choice issue.)

That being said, I am pessimistic about the issue and think that one day, it will be legal in this country.


----------



## divya (Aug 2, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> No it doesn't change God's definition but it makes it "okay."  I think saying something is legal is tantamount to saying it is normal and okay which I don't  believe it is.  (However, I see where you are coming from that this as a freedom of choice issue.)
> 
> That being said, I am pessimistic about the issue and think that one day, it will be legal in this country.



Gotcha and there's where I disagree. Recognizing their right to choose is not making it OK. The Bible has not changed, and therefore it will never be OK. It likely will be legal, just like abortion. However, I am not bothered. God still sits high on His throne and His words stand firm. In the end, this will only serve as more evidence that God is just.  These people will have publicly made their choice against the Word of God for all the world to see. Therefore, in the end, there will be no excuse.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 2, 2012)

So our ONE Chik Fil A was sooooooooooooooooooooooooo packed yesturday. People really came out and supported! :trampolin


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 2, 2012)

I definitely went and it was packed. 

I love the lemonade and now I get it mixed with sprite sometimes when I go.  

I am thankful for Dan Cathy's willingness to be honest and not back down.  A Chick Fil A CEO had a heart attack and died last week and several people on my facebook page said it was because God doesn't like ugly and the company was wrong to say that about marriage.  I wholeheartedly disagree with that.  He died because it was his time to go, no more and no less. 

I also heard, as Nice and Wavy stated, that same-sex couples were planning a "Kiss-in" on Friday.  It will be interesting to see how that plays out.  I think it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## divya (Aug 2, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I definitely went and it was packed.
> 
> I love the lemonade and now I get it mixed with sprite sometimes when I go.
> 
> ...



That is ridiculous. I agree with the man's stance on marriage, but only take issue with company giving to organizations that endeavor to restrict freedom of choice on the matter. He has every right to express his beliefs and the comment about the CEO uncalled for and unsensitive. As for the kiss-in, they need to stop. It is one thing to want your freedom. It's another thing to try to force your lifestyle on others.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I definitely went and it was packed.
> 
> I love the lemonade and now I get it mixed with sprite sometimes when I go.
> 
> ...



  Hi Little Sister... I'm glad you able to attend and to enjoy your lemonade and sprite combo...  

I have to post a picture of how I drink my lemonade from Chick fil a...  It's totally UE.


----------



## Country gal (Aug 2, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Pretty Country gal
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed your Chick Fil A....
> 
> ...



Hey, Shimmie.  I see you are still spreading postitivity. I am Team Chick-fil-a. It's nice to see a business owner with some morals.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 2, 2012)

divya said:


> @MrsHaseeb
> 
> Neither do I. That's why I support the freedom of choice, as the Bible gives every man or woman. It tells us to "choose who we will serve," not to choose for other people.
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying from a certain perspective. Some people will choose immorality and evil, and if that's the path they want to go down, then no one can stop them (even God does not violate our free will).

However I think there's a difference between personal free will (I choose to and/or act on adultery, or stealing, or rejecting God, etc.) and redefining/deconstructing an entire institution.

Marriage defines a particular relationship between a man and woman; it is an institution which pre-dates the State, is acknowledged by civil society and adhered to as a sacrament in religion. I can't re-define marriage any more than I can re-define my relationship with my children (Mother) and start calling myself their father.

Also, as the CFA controversy has shown us, it is more about them forcing their political agenda and beliefs on *us* (although they rant that it's the other way around). No one batted an eyelash when Jeff Bezos (CEO of Amazon) gave $2.5mil to pro-gay marriage causes, but let Cathy or someone like him do the same thing for traditional marriage and all of a sudden it's hatred, oppression, and intruding on people's rights?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 3, 2012)

divya said:


> That is ridiculous. I agree with the man's stance on marriage, but only take issue with company giving to organizations that endeavor to restrict freedom of choice on the matter. He has every right to express his beliefs and the comment about the CEO uncalled for and unsensitive. As for the kiss-in, they need to stop. It is one thing to want your freedom. It's another thing to try to force your lifestyle on others.



So much more money is being given to the gay rights movement.  A movement which is so clear and so evident to silence Christians from speaking out about the sin and the dangers of homosexuality.   

The gay agenda is the culprit who are the ones who are spewing out the hatred and the biotry and it's targeted solely against any and everyone who disagrees with their foolishness and sin.   gays are the ones hating and it's enormous and out of control.     

And if you notice, these are organizations which do not carry family values.  Especially those in Hollywood who support homosexuality HUGE...   

And if we look at the whole picture, it's 'our' rights as Christians which are under attack, not theirs.    Dan Cathy and his one corporation who supports marriage seminars is not hatred towards gays who have no right to marriage nor the benefits of it in the first place.    The only rights they are truly after is to rule.    The true spirit behind this is satanic as satan is out to steal, kill and to destroy the Gospel of Jesus Christ.   

Look all around and see how the gays have 'changed' the word of God to validate their sin.   This fight for equality is a smoke screen; for once they have their goal, it puts them in control.   It's already happening in other countries who have allowed homosexuality to rule.   It will never be about being equal rights.     

Look at these corporations whom 'we' as Christians are supporting by the trillions everyday, for we use these services.     We are funding them with our resources and folks want to ban Dan Cathy?     

Holy Cow!   (pun intended  )  

Microsoft
Google
General Mills  (wheaties and cheerios)
Oreo Cookies
Target
Home Depot
JC Penny
Macy's
Old Navy (clothing)
Hollywood...  

And do we talk about the 'Judas's in the Churches' who have back peddled and given into this maddness.      

Another Holy Cow ...  

And folks are screaming to the hills because of ONE man who refused to bow.

Lemme tell folks something.    

The book of Daniel speaks of ONE man 'Daniel' who refused to worship the kings idols, he was thrown into a pit of lions and they touched him not.   


The three Hebrew men who refused to bow to King Nebakanezzar (sp?) and his idols, and were thrown into the firey furnace and the Fourth Man came in to protect them.    

They didn't bow and they didn't burn.   

We don't have to bow when we know the God whom we serve is on our side.   We don't have to bow to the foolishness of this world's sins.   

gay marriage is not only sin but a direct attack and an afront to the love of God and His order.   This cry for equality is a lie straight from hell.   See the spirit behind it; for it is SO evident by the actions of the gays and their supporters to the words of ONE man who chooses to stand by God and not by satanic rules and deceptions.  

Equality ?    Equal Rights?    

What about others who deserve the same rights?   Singles, widows, those without family members who wish to designate as their beneficiaries.  

The definition of marriage does not have to be redefined for gays to visit their loved ones in the hospital or to make their 'arrangements' or to take care of their financial affairs.      Their full of hoooey with that unreasoning.  

What can 't legislation simply rule that gays can appoint another gay person as their medical representative which is legal and binding (it's called a 'Medical Directive') anyone can legally have this assigned to anyone of their choosing and without being challenged.    

No matter what the gay agenda tries to drum up to validate redefining marriage, it will never be valid.   They are still NOT male and female being united as one.   Their relationships are not the same and therefore do not merit nor can be deemed valid as the same as that of a man and woman.  

There's no getting around this.   None.     None    None   

And their behaviour is proving themselves 'against' themselves more and more.    Folks are going to stop supporting their foolishness.   This is a bandwagon going no where for it has no wheels.   It's stuck in the mud and it's sinking deeper into ground the more they protest and weigh it down.  

There is no such thing as making gay marriage equal with that of pure marriage, for as it is stated...

'Whom God hath joined together, let no man put assunder'... 

God is not joining gays together in matrimony.  It is therefore non valid forever.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 3, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> I understand what you're saying from a certain perspective. Some people will choose immorality and evil, and if that's the path they want to go down, then no one can stop them (even God does not violate our free will).
> 
> However I think there's a difference between personal free will (I choose to and/or act on adultery, or stealing, or rejecting God, etc.) and redefining/deconstructing an entire institution.
> 
> ...



Galadriel ...   

Awesome truth Gala... thank you for sharing.   I love your statement that no one batted an eyelash when Jeff Bezo (Amazon) gave $2.5 million to progay causes...   

I mean, gay folks are having a cow over Dan Cathy and won't admit their hate groups being supported by the multi millions....  

What is wrong with those folks?    They're calling out their own sin and can't see it for the hatred and bigotry of their own hearts.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 3, 2012)

divya said:


> That is ridiculous. I agree with the man's stance on marriage, but only take issue with company giving to organizations that endeavor to restrict freedom of choice on the matter. He has every right to express his beliefs and the comment about the CEO uncalled for and unsensitive. As for the kiss-in, they need to stop. It is one thing to want your freedom. It's another thing to try to force your lifestyle on others.



But angel, he's just one man compared to the thousands of corporations giving and supporting the gay movement.     Why is he the bad guy here?  

I'm just trying to understand your point of view, that's all.   No contention with it.  Not at all.  

You're still precious and always will be.   

I just don't understand the hits on Dan Cathy when compared to his support for protecting pure marriage, the gays are being financed big time against Christians and our views.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 3, 2012)

Shimmie I think you pointed out two important things:

1) make no mistake this is part of a larger struggle against Satan, and not speaking up or resisting comes back to bite us and it spiritually harms people (which is never good). Their intention is not to just coincide with a diametrically opposed ideology in this society--light and darkness cannot abide with each other-- so which one will prevail? They're introducing some of these things into our children's curriculum in public schools, attempting to codify any public expression of belief in traditional marriage as "hate speech" and I wouldn't be surprised if ultimately it's categorized under "hate crime."

2) The cry for "equality, equal rights," etc. is a smokescreen and tool used to obtain the political, ideological, and social outcomes they desire. Marriage is not a right, and cannot be redefined; the notion of a "gay marriage" is an oxymoron and in religious terms sacrilegious.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 3, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> Shimmie I think you pointed out two important things:
> 
> 1) make no mistake this is part of a larger struggle against Satan, and not speaking up or resisting comes back to bite us and it spiritually harms people (which is never good). Their intention is not to just coincide with a diametrically opposed ideology in this society--light and darkness cannot abide with each other-- so which one will prevail? They're introducing some of these things into our children's curriculum in public schools, attempting to codify any public expression of belief in traditional marriage as "hate speech" and I wouldn't be surprised if ultimately it's categorized under "hate crime."
> 
> 2) The cry for "equality, equal rights," etc. is a smokescreen and tool used to obtain the political, ideological, and social outcomes they desire. Marriage is not a right, and cannot be redefined; the notion of a "gay marriage" is an oxymoron and in religious terms sacrilegious.



Praise God...   Praise God for the Truth. 


Hey Gala... I have to share this.   I hope it makes you smile.   









It's time for me to go to bed... 

As serious as this issue is, God still wants to impart His joy within our hearts and keep 'me' grounded.  


I   you, precious sister.   I love your wisdom and your love for God.


----------



## aribell (Aug 3, 2012)

divya said:


> That is ridiculous. I agree with the man's stance on marriage, but only take issue with company giving to organizations that endeavor *to restrict freedom of choice on the matter.*



While the Lord certainly gives us the freedom to choose to act _against_ His word, He never grants us freedom _from_ it.  Ultimately, the only choice we receive from the Lord is the choice to either live or die...which goes right to His original caution to Adam and Eve in the garden.  As you said, His word has not changed, and from it we know that governmental authorities have God-given authority to institute laws according to what is right and what is wrong.  While the government cannot root out every sin, it does have an obligation before God to not endorse what is against Him.  Legal marriage, in the U.S., is an endorsement/sanction because of the variety of benefits that come with it, which have been given because of society's recognition of the value of men and women joining together and raising a family.

Restriction of choice would be the government actively going after anyone in a homosexual relationship to punish them and keep them apart.  Declining to confer benefits/general recognition to certain unions is very much the prerogative of the government.  And if there is disagreement, people are able to voice their opinion and attempt to sway others and their leaders.  This is what Chick-Fil-A, along with many others on all sides of the issue are doing with their corporate profits.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 3, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> 1) make no mistake [B]this is part of a larger struggle against Satan[/B], and not speaking up or resisting comes back to bite us and it spiritually harms people (which is never good). Their intention is not to just coincide with a diametrically opposed ideology in this society--light and darkness cannot abide with each other-- so which one will prevail? They're introducing some of these things into our children's curriculum in public schools, attempting to codify any public expression of belief in traditional marriage as "hate speech" and I wouldn't be surprised if ultimately it's categorized under "hate crime."
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I think a lot of Christians are totally missing that.  We are in spiritual warfare.  This is not a game.
> ...


----------



## divya (Aug 5, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> I understand what you're saying from a certain perspective. Some people will choose immorality and evil, and if that's the path they want to go down, then no one can stop them (even God does not violate our free will).
> 
> However I think there's a difference between personal free will (I choose to and/or act on adultery, or stealing, or rejecting God, etc.) and redefining/deconstructing an entire institution.
> 
> ...



That's just it. No one can redefine/deconstruct what God set into place. As Christians, we know the Word of God stands no matter the actions of the state. That is why the Bible give this instruction: 

*Mark 12:17*_ And Jesus answering said unto them, Render to Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and to God the things that are God's. And they marvelled at him._

The truth is that civil society already has a different definition for marriage that excludes God. The usual definition of marriage is that there are 3 parties to a marriage: man, woman and the state. At one point in American society, marriage was not under the control of the state. It was a private matter as it should have been. However, people - largely professed Christians - allowed the state to get into the business of marriage. It began to redefine the institution from that point on. Now people are upset because the state is doing what it has done for so long - define and redefine marriage. It should have never been involved in the first place. As far as I am concerned, if people so want incentives from the state for their union, then everyone should have civil unions. Marriage should be left a private matter.

The truth is that no one preventing us the right to marry in the presence of our God. Therefore, we have no right to prevent others from having a "civil marriage." They cannot marry in our churches unless we allow it. They are not defining what we state from the pulpits. If such efforts become formidable, then we have every right to fight them.

I don't care who gives money to the gay marriage cause because the state does not define my beliefs on marriage. Such actions on the parts of others does not prompt me to give money towards curbing the freedoms of others when mine are not being curbed. They are not forcing their beliefs on me. They simply want the same rights from the state. I may not like what is happening, but there is no reason to attempt to curb their freedom of choice. Two wrongs do not make a right.


----------



## divya (Aug 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> So much more money is being given to the gay rights movement.  A movement which is so clear and so evident to silence Christians from speaking out about the sin and the dangers of homosexuality.
> 
> The gay agenda is the culprit who are the ones who are spewing out the hatred and the biotry and it's targeted solely against any and everyone who disagrees with their foolishness and sin.   gays are the ones hating and it's enormous and out of control.
> 
> ...



That's the point. Their marriage is non-valid regardless of whether the state recognizes the union because God's Word is final on the matter.

Thus, we can and should be clear about our stance on gay marriage, but we have no right to curb their freedom of choice. Every person must choose God or man. They are making their choice. They can spew all of the hatred that they want because it changes absolutely nothing.

It does not surprise me that many corporations are against true marriage. This is expected because the day of the Lord is hastening. We know that Satan is behind it all. However, the Bible still does not condone Christians using the state to force our religious beliefs on others. It makes clear to keep state and church matters separate. If there is any fight going on right now, it should be to take marriage out of government altogether and give civil unions to couples with the same incentives to all.

Lastly, there is a HUGE difference between the stories of Daniel and the Hebrew boys and the case at hand. In those cases, the rights of Daniel and the Hebrew boys were being infringed upon by the state. They could not practice their beliefs as they saw fit. In this case, NO ONE is infringing upon our rights to marry in the eyes of God, according to the dictates of our faith. We have no right to use the state to force our beliefs on others. 

It's a difficult thing to watch what is happening to society, but our focus should be on living in accordance to God's Word so that our light will shine. That is far more powerful than trying to use the State to force others to conform to Christianity. But the question is, do we believe that our light can be that powerful?


----------



## divya (Aug 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> But angel, he's just one man compared to the thousands of corporations giving and supporting the gay movement.     Why is he the bad guy here?
> 
> I'm just trying to understand your point of view, that's all.   No contention with it.  Not at all.
> 
> ...



Let the corporations give all that they please.  My Father in heaven owns the entire universe and His Word is the end all, be all. 

Dan Cathy has every right to believe marriage (as we know that there is only one type), and I am glad that he made that clear. Where I disagree with him is with his support for organizations that are pushing to curb the freedom of choice of others based on their religion via the state.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2012)

divya said:


> Let the corporations give all that they please.  My Father in heaven owns the entire universe and His Word is the end all, be all.
> 
> Dan Cathy has every right to believe marriage (as we know that there is only one type), and I am glad that he made that clear. Where I disagree with him is with his support for organizations that are pushing to curb the freedom of choice of others based on their religion via the state.



Sweetie, something is mixed up here.   

Okay... why is Dan Cathy wrong to contribute to causes who support Biblical marriage and the other corporations are 'right' to contribute to the gay causes which are curbing 'our' freedom of choice to honour God and His Word.

This is no secret, this is all you hear from the gay supporters and the gay agenda... they are out to silence the Church, *yet *the Church is 'wrong' and is being accused of curbing the gay's freedom (which is non valid).

This concept is a sell out and it's also suggesting that one is fearful or lazy to fight and stand for the Church's freedom.   Just let it all happen and when Christians are no longer able to worship and express their love for God, these same people who 'protected' the non valid rights of the gay movement...cry because they can no longer exercise their rights to be.

  

No one is curbing gay rights, for they have NO rights being curbed.   They have not been deprived of anything except being able to force their lifestyle upon others without a fight.   

Rights... ???   Rights to receive the same benefits of heterosexual Marriages... this is not their right.   It's pure deception for anyone who thinks that it is.   

Outside of Marriage, I want to know exactly what rights they are being deprived of?    The answer is NONE.

*It is a Blatant Lie that Dan Cathy is supporting hate groups against gays.* *Blatant! * 

He is supporting the traditional family structure which includes a Father (Male), a Mother (Female) Married and raising their children as God has instructed us to.   Period.       

This is not a hate group against gays.    However, folks are flaming this to validate their hatred and cause, meaning the hatred is coming from the gay side, not Dan Cathy and those who support Biblical standards.    

*Folks need to get this straight.*


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just wondering if you all have any gay friends or family members?  I have 2 gay co-workers that I'm friends with, and I have coworkers who refuse to be friends with them because they're gay. I think God wants us to love everyone so I try to.  I like chick-fil-a and still plan to eat there.  I wouldn't tell someone that their lifestyle is wrong because I feel it's not for me to decide.  Just my .02


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2012)

luving me said:


> Just wondering if you all have any gay friends or family members?  I have 2 gay co-workers that I'm friends with, and I have coworkers who refuse to be friends with them because they're gay. I think God wants us to love everyone so I try to.  I like chick-fil-a and still plan to eat there.  I wouldn't tell someone that their lifestyle is wrong because I feel it's not for me to decide.  Just my .02



Question:  Is it thought that the Christians who disagree with homosexuality are those who do not have family members or friends who are gay?  Or that these same Christians mistreat gays, be their family members or not?

Of course, many Christians know other gay people, as family members, friends, co-workers, Church members and any other aspect of life.  

And to put it out there, these same Christians LOVE those who are gay.   They do not disrespect them, torment them, cast them out, nor do they humilitate them in front of others or in private.   They embrace them as anyone else.   

Just because one objects to a lifestyle (which is dangerous to the person who lives it), does not mean that they hate or mistreat the person.   If nothing more, they treat gays with even more love and care as they see the consequences of the gay lifestyle is the risk of losing their souls.  

I have gay family members and friends and they all know that I love them.  I do not exclude them from my life as if they are outcasts.   They live in my heart and there is nothing that I would do to deliberately hurt them as I would not hurt anyone else.  

Disagreeing with legalizing gay marriage is not to hurt gays.  This issue is about a lot more than gay marriage.   It is an agenda headed by a group that is out to conform society to a lifestyle that is not of God and is killing the future generations with it's consequences.  

This is not about taking away someone's rights, it's about the others taking away the rights of those who honour God and choose to live by God's standards.    Period.     

*Gays have already changed the Bible* (God's Word) to validate their lifestyle.  They have eliminated and excused all scripture which clearly states that homosexuality is not only sin but an abomination.   An abomination means destruction and disaster...the impending of God's judgement upon those who rebel.   

People cannot be weak or soft hearted in this matter.   It's not a game or a weakening to the manipullations of a group of people whose only focus is to subdue society to their lifestyle, and banning any oppostion from stopping them. 

*Beware:*  Don't trust the rattlesnake...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14970823&postcount=1

*Said the 'Snake'*.... _"*You knew what I was when you picked me up"*..._


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2012)

Gays are asking for something (marriage) that they will not be able to handle.  

Marriage is a COVENANT given by the God of the Bible, not just some arrangement to get benefits and not only because of love. There is a serious responsibility that comes with a marriage.  Where there is a covenant, there is an anointing which only a man and woman can handle because God is in the midst of it (marriage).   A man and a woman understand the marriage covenant because it was only meant for them.  God does not have a double mind...He's not going to say one thing and do something else. Being under the influence of the demonic oppression of homosexuality, is not living according to the Will of God and is certainly not from God.  People can fool themselves all day and night with this, but its not going to change God's mind nor His Word.

I think they are asking for something that they are going to find out in the end was something they didn't signed up for.

_Do not be deceived. God shall not be mocked, for whatever a man sows, he shall reap._   Galatians 6:7

Remember this:
_But certain also of the strolling Jews, exorcists, took upon them to  name over them that had the evil spirits the name of the Lord Jesus,  saying, I adjure you by Jesus whom Paul preacheth.  And there were seven sons of one Sceva, a Jew, a chief priest, who did this.

And the evil spirit answered and said, Jesus I know, and Paul I know; but who are you?  And the man, in whom was the evil spirit, leaped on them and subdued all  of them and overpowered them, so that they fled out of that house naked  and *wounded*. _ Acts 19: 13-16  NASB

They took it upon themselves to try to call out the evil spirits without the power to do so.  They got wounded by those same evil spirits.  This is serious stuff here and if people don't repent, the same thing will happen to them in their lives.  The devil is not their friend..he may make them think that it's all good, but he will bite them in the butt in the end...that's how he rolls.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Gays are asking for something (marriage) that they will not be able to handle.
> 
> Marriage is a COVENANT given by the God of the Bible, not just some arrangement to get benefits and not only because of love. There is a serious responsibility that comes with a marriage.  Where there is a covenant, there is an anointing which only a man and woman can handle because God is in the midst of it (marriage).   A man and a woman understand the marriage covenant because it was only meant for them.  God does not have a double mind...He's not going to say one thing and do something else. Being under the influence of the demonic oppression of homosexuality, is not living according to the Will of God and is certainly not from God.  People can fool themselves all day and night with this, but its not going to change God's mind nor His Word.
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness....  Those words "Jesus I know.... but who are you? "

Oh my goodness... This is how pure marriage responds to gay marriage...  

Jesus, I know......but who are you?

gay marriage has no recognition


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Oh my goodness....  Those words "Jesus I know.... but who are you? "
> 
> Oh my goodness... This is how pure marriage responds to gay marriage...
> 
> ...


Amen, sis....amen. 

ETA: God will not be mocked...He don't play that  Truth is not trendy!!!

The apostle Paul said this to Timothy in  2 Timothy 3:1 - 9  (NLT)
_"You should know this, Timothy, that in the last days there will be very difficult times.  For people will love only themselves and their money. They will be  boastful and proud, scoffing at God, disobedient to their parents, and  ungrateful. They will consider nothing sacred.  They will be unloving and unforgiving; they will slander others and have  no self-control. They will be cruel and hate what is good.  They will betray their friends, be reckless, be puffed up with pride, and love pleasure rather than God.  They will act religious, but they will reject the power that could make them godly. Stay away from people like that!  They are the kind who work their way into people's homes and win the  confidence of vulnerable women who are burdened with the guilt of sin  and controlled by various desires.  (Such women are forever following new teachings, but they are never able to understand the truth.)  

These teachers oppose the truth just as Jannes and Jambres opposed Moses. They have depraved minds and a counterfeit faith.  But they won't get away with this for long. Someday everyone will  recognize what fools they are, just as with Jannes and Jambres."

_And in2 Timothy 4:3-5
_"For a time is coming when people will no longer listen to sound and  wholesome teaching. They will follow their own desires and will look for  teachers who will tell them whatever their itching ears want to hear.  They will reject the truth and chase after myths."  _


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen, sis....amen.
> 
> ETA: God will not be mocked...He don't play that  Truth is not trendy!!!
> 
> ...



And what they are doing is attacking those who stand for the Truth, calling them haters, bigots and whatever else.  

However.. look what these people are doing to those who call them haters and bigots.    They are lovingly feeding their enemies, those who curse them and persecute them.   Forgoing the profits of the day and caring for those who came against them.    

The media didn't focus on this... I wonder why?  

From the Washington Times...

Let’s examine this. Did Chick-fil-A refuse to hire homosexuals? Do they refuse to serve homosexuals? What “basic human rights” are they denying fellow humans by simply having a philosophical opinion about what marriage is and ought to be?

Chick-fil-A, those evil bigots, responded by bringing free water to the protesters. Now that is class, loving those who curse you.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...der-of-freedo/

Late Friday after, a number of gay-activists gathered in front of as many as 1,600 Chik-fil-A store locations and shared a kiss to celebrate "Same-Sex Kiss Day," to directly counter comments made by the fast food chain's CEO who said in an earlier interview that he only supported "the biblical definition of the family unit," according to the New York Times.


At many of the locations, protestors were given a free treat. In a Wichita, Kansas locations activists were all given chicken sandwiches, in a Georgia location they were given lemonade.

Read more at http://www.lawyerherald.com/articles...wt2yqXkS3f2.99


Chickfila... Class Act  When they could have called the police instead.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> And what they are doing is attacking those who stand for the Truth, calling them haters, bigots and whatever else.
> 
> However.. look what these people are doing to those who call them haters and bigots.    They are lovingly feeding their enemies, those who curse them and persecute them.   Forgoing the profits of the day and caring for those who came against them.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw this in the other thread they are asking to get closed


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Aug 5, 2012)

I just want to say thank you to the ladies on here who stand steadfast in the Word of God and do not waver in the face of adversity. Reading what you post and learning from you is a true blessing and I thank God for you and your unwavering belief in His word!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, I saw this in the other thread they are asking to get closed





GodivaChocolate said:


> I just want to say thank you to the ladies on here who stand steadfast in the Word of God and do not waver in the face of adversity. Reading what you post and learning from you is a true blessing and I thank God for you and your unwavering belief in His word!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I thank God for each of you.   I just don't understand how something so wrong is being fought for so strongly to be right.   

I just don't understand how people support gay marriage when it so unreasonable.   

Although I'm not eating Chick Fil A (back to my greens and healthy smoothies), I am standing for God's Word and I'm not backing down from it. 

I am fighting even harder to save Marriages that are in trouble and seeking God's direction in bringing more Marriages together for singles who desire to be Married.... Male and Female as One under God.   In other words, I am advocate for saving Marriages honoured by God.   

I pray for my gay friends and family members.   I love them...very much, I love them.   They have the kindest souls, yet satan has attached a lie to their souls and has them in bondage.    I know that God has a sure path of deliverance for them and that they shall be set free in Jesus' Name.    Totally free, no matter what satan and society says or does to try and convince them otherwise.   

God bless you Precious Wavy ... You know I love you and Pastor 'A'... you and hubby are outstanding as Ministers.  

GodivaChocolate.... I love you more than that heavenly chocolate.   Even more than Godiva's chocolate strawberries.      

Blessings and favour is upon you all the days of your lives in Jesus' Name.   Amen and Amen.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie and Nice&Wavy you guys are truly inspiring. Thank you for being such strong, spirit filled women.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I thank God for each of you.   I just don't understand how something so wrong is being fought for so strongly to be right.
> 
> I just don't understand how people support gay marriage when it so unreasonable.
> 
> ...





BostonMaria said:


> Shimmie and Nice&Wavy you guys are truly inspiring. Thank you for being such strong, spirit filled women.


Ladies, thank you.  After my last post though,  I may want to go back and lay low cause I just fired some shots and I don't want to be a bad witness


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies, thank you.  After my last post though,  I may want to go back and lay low cause I just fired some shots and I don't want to be a bad witness



Me Harlem... You my Sista'


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> Shimmie and Nice&Wavy you guys are truly inspiring. Thank you for being such strong, spirit filled women.



Maria, you are just as wonderful and inspiring if not more.   I thank God for you and all of our sisters here.  

I'm a fireball, I admit it.   However, I will fight for you and think nothing of it.   I still have prayer in one and my sword (God's Word) in the other hand.


----------



## RocStar (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ladies, thank you.  After my last post though,  I may want to go back and lay low* cause I just fired some shots* and I don't want to be a bad witness



I am sure they came from a place of love and with Jesus in mind.  He did teach us to turn the other cheek.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

Nite y'all...even in my fun times, Jesus is and will always be Lord in my life.  It's so good to truly know the Savior!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Me Harlem... You my Sista'


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I am fighting even harder to save Marriages that are in trouble and seeking God's direction in bringing more Marriages together for singles who desire to be Married.... Male and Female as One under God.   In other words, I am advocate for saving Marriages honoured by God.



I don't think people REALLY understand what's at stake here and how marriage and families are under attack.  Marriage is so much deeper than a piece of paper or a  million dollar wedding.  It is a covenant in which a man and a woman enter before God almighty and they become one.  They are a team.  Their relationship with God symbolizes the trinitarian God-head.  I mean, think about that.  Isn't that just DEEP???  It boggles my mind the God in His goodness allowed humans to experience something on Earth that parallels His divinity.  

Marriage is a sacrament, a mystery, a spiritual thing.  Jesus' first public miracle was at a wedding at Cana.  Do you think that was a coincidence?  Just giving gays the right to get married and say they can call it marriage but it's not really marriage won't cut it.  We're basically telling God His Word is not good enough in 2012 and we need to finesse the meaning to satiate a segment of society.  Oh no, I don't think so.

What's really going on in 2012?  Why is it so hard for Christian men and women to find each other?  Why are Christians struggling with fornication, adultery and pornography?  Why do women insist on wearing immodest clothing?  Why is everything hypersexualized? Why are books like 50 Shades of Gray considered normal?  Why is chastity devalued and mocked?  

The simple answer--we are under serious attack.  The devil knows that if he can totally decimate the family and prevent Christians from raising future Christians, then he's winning.  So many Christian women and men want to honor God in the vocation of marriage and raise Christian children but it's becoming increasingly difficult.  We need to do some serious fasting/prayer about marriage in general, not just as it pertains to homosexuality.  Marriage is very much in danger.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:
			
		

> I don't think people REALLY understand what's at stake here and how marriage and families are under attack.  Marriage is so much deeper than a piece of paper or a  million dollar wedding.  It is a covenant in which a man and a woman enter before God almighty and they become one.  They are a team.  Their relationship with God symbolizes the trinitarian God-head.  I mean, think about that.  Isn't that just DEEP???  It boggles my mind the God in His goodness allowed humans to experience something on Earth that parallels His divinity.
> 
> Marriage is a sacrament, a mystery, a spiritual thing.  Jesus' first public miracle was at a wedding at Cana.  Do you think that was a coincidence?  Just giving gays the right to get married and say they can call it marriage but it's not really marriage won't cut it.  We're basically telling God His Word is not good enough in 2012 and we need to finesse the meaning to satiate a segment of society.  Oh no, I don't think so.
> 
> ...



This.... Makes my heart hurt just reading it because it is so true.. You captured everything I have been feeling so perfectly. It truly humbles me and makes me want to go before God. Especially since sexual immorality was a serious struggle of mine before devoting myself to God. And even now, everything in society reminds me of what I used to be.. its sad. We really have to be stronger than ever and stop acting like these things don't affect Christians. They affect us and have been doing so a long time. Look at how Christian women are single for so long and eventually cave into sexual immorality... And I personally believe there are good Christian men out there and it should not so hard for a Christian man to find a Christian woman. Society has made single or simply having a man, not a husband, look ok but I don't really believe that's God's plan for a woman who genuinely wants marriage. I believe God wants us married. Even churches want to make you happy, content singles when many long to be married and this is exactly why some women end up struggling fornication right in the church. Yes marriage is being attacked. Its being torn apart at the seams. I want to go before God in prayer on this.. we all need to.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I don't think people REALLY understand what's at stake here and how marriage and families are under attack.  Marriage is so much deeper than a piece of paper or a  million dollar wedding.  It is a covenant in which a man and a woman enter before God almighty and they become one.  They are a team.  Their relationship with God symbolizes the trinitarian God-head.  I mean, think about that.  Isn't that just DEEP???  It boggles my mind the God in His goodness allowed humans to experience something on Earth that parallels His divinity.
> 
> Marriage is a sacrament, a mystery, a spiritual thing.  Jesus' first public miracle was at a wedding at Cana.  Do you think that was a coincidence?  Just giving gays the right to get married and say they can call it marriage but it's not really marriage won't cut it.  We're basically telling God His Word is not good enough in 2012 and we need to finesse the meaning to satiate a segment of society.  Oh no, I don't think so.
> 
> ...



Thank you belle Du Joir ... thank you for such an annointing to speak the Truth and also a message from God to set us straight and clear about Marriage.    Your message is not by chance, not is it an emotional whim spoken as opinion.   It is Word of God for those who will hear, will hear, will listen and will take heed ... as thus saith the Lord.

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.    

What you shared is resounding... *the enemy is out to prevent Christians from raising future Christians.   *

Yet the enemy is a liar and a defeated foe; this is not his to win and we are not giving in...those who take heed.   Glory to God forever and ever.  

Ever since I came onto forum, my Ministry and focus has been Marriage; prayers for Marriages in existance and prayers for Marriages future.   You just sealed it with the Word from the Lord.   

God bless you and I mean this beyond words.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> This.... Makes my heart hurt just reading it because it is so true.. You captured everything I have been feeling so perfectly. It truly humbles me and makes me want to go before God. Especially since sexual immorality was a serious struggle of mine before devoting myself to God. And even now, everything in society reminds me of what I used to be.. its sad. We really have to be stronger than ever and stop acting like these things don't affect Christians. They affect us and have been doing so a long time. Look at how Christian women are single for so long and eventually cave into sexual immorality... And I personally believe there are good Christian men out there and it should not so hard for a Christian man to find a Christian woman. Society has made single or simply having a man, not a husband, look ok but I don't really believe that's God's plan for a woman who genuinely wants marriage. I believe God wants us married. Even churches want to make you happy, content singles when many long to be married and this is exactly why some women end up struggling fornication right in the church. Yes marriage is being attacked. Its being torn apart at the seams. I want to go before God in prayer on this.. we all need to.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



MrsHaseeb... your post is overflowing with the love of God.    Thank you for having the heart of God for not only Marriage but also for living right before Him.    In you, God finds no fault, for in you He is 'well pleased'.  

God bless you, dear sister...  :Rose:


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Yet the enemy is a liar and a defeated foe; this is not his to win and we are not giving in...those who take heed.   Glory to God forever and ever.
> 
> Ever since I came onto forum, my Ministry and focus has been Marriage; prayers for Marriages in existance and prayers for Marriages future.   You just sealed it with the Word from the Lord.
> 
> God bless you and I mean this beyond words.



Yes, he is defeated.  However, I wonder if things have already gone too far and all we can do is ride it out, staying faithful, but watching the world crash down around us?  Anyhow, I am glad your vision about your ministry is becoming clearer.  If I ever get married, I want to reach out to singles in my area and maybe our story will be inspiring for someone.  However, I have no idea if this is just my own wishes or if this is really going to happen. erplexed


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 6, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> This.... Makes my heart hurt just reading it because it is so true.. You captured everything I have been feeling so perfectly. It truly humbles me and makes me want to go before God. Especially since sexual immorality was a serious struggle of mine before devoting myself to God. And even now, everything in society reminds me of what I used to be.. its sad. We really have to be stronger than ever and stop acting like these things don't affect Christians. They affect us and have been doing so a long time. Look at how Christian women are single for so long and eventually cave into sexual immorality... *And I personally believe there are good Christian men out there and it should not so hard for a Christian man to find a Christian woman.* Society has made single or simply having a man, not a husband, look ok but I don't really believe that's God's plan for a woman who genuinely wants marriage. I believe God wants us married. Even churches want to make you happy, content singles when many long to be married and this is exactly why some women end up struggling fornication right in the church. Yes marriage is being attacked. Its being torn apart at the seams. I want to go before God in prayer on this.. we all need to.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



I know for a fact that these men exist.  However, many are "sleeping" or struggling with other vices.   Of course God wants us married!  There was a lot of false teaching about God calling some of us to be single.  Umm, no.  If you are called to be single, you know it early on and want to be a slave for Christ in ministry, religious life or total consecration.  God wants us to wait for His best, but that doesn't mean He wants us single.  He knows that many of us are in a protracted waiting season because of SIN, not because of His will.  The more I talk about this, the more clear it becomes. . .


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I know for a fact that these men exist.  However, many are "sleeping" or struggling with other vices.   Of course God wants us married!  There was a lot of false teaching about God calling some of us to be single.  Umm, no.  If you are called to be single, you know it early on and want to be a slave for Christ in ministry, religious life or total consecration.  God wants us to wait for His best, but that doesn't mean He wants us single.  He knows that many of us are in a protracted waiting season because of SIN, not because of His will.  The more I talk about this, the more clear it becomes. . .



Word in Season... you are sharing a sure and pure Word in Season.  

It's time to wake up the 'bears' from hybernation and not be fearful of finding their bride; and I mean this seriously.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Yes, he is defeated.  However, I wonder if things have already gone too far and all we can do is ride it out, staying faithful, but watching the world crash down around us?  Anyhow, I am glad your vision about your ministry is becoming clearer.  If I ever get married, I want to reach out to singles in my area and maybe our story will be inspiring for someone.  However, I have no idea if this is just my own wishes or if this is really going to happen. erplexed



You've been riding for a while and it's time to pull into port.  

There is a storm that the Body of Christ will be riding out, however.  We're approaching the eye of it now.  As you shared above, we are to stay faithful, for God has not forgotten His children and in the midst of the storm, there will still be brides and grooms whom God has joined together.  

Be ready... the storm has your 'groom' in the midst.   Ask the Holy Spirit to show you.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Aug 6, 2012)

My friend is in school to teach and they are encouraging teachers to add "alternative families" into the curriculum...

So basically when our kids go to math class they will hear:
"Johnny has 2 mommies. Mommy number 1 gives Johnny 2 cookies. Mommy number 2 gives Johnny 4 cookies. Johnny shares one with his bio dad. How many does he have left"

Doesn't even give the parents a chance to explain it themselves.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> My friend is in school to teach and they are encouraging teachers to add "alternative families" into the curriculum...
> 
> So basically when our kids go to math class they will hear:
> "Johnny has 2 mommies. Mommy number 1 gives Johnny 2 cookies. Mommy number 2 gives Johnny 4 cookies. Johnny shares one with his bio dad. How many does he have left"
> ...



  Yep... Here's the book for elementary schools.   Notice the two women on the sleigh 'together' an attempt to normalize the relationship as a mom and dad would be.    This is illustrating 'gay' intimacy to babies and it is wrong.   *sigh*  :

http://www.massresistance.org/docs/parker/diversity_book.html


----------



## aribell (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I know for a fact that these men exist.  However, many are "sleeping" or struggling with other vices.   Of course God wants us married!  There was a lot of false teaching about God calling some of us to be single.  Umm, no.  If you are called to be single, you know it early on and want to be a slave for Christ in ministry, religious life or total consecration.  God wants us to wait for His best, but that doesn't mean He wants us single.  He knows that many of us are in a protracted waiting season because of SIN, not because of His will.  The more I talk about this, the more clear it becomes. . .



I was telling my sister this recently.  We focus so much on marriage as a _personal desire _that it is overlooked as a fundamental part of God's created order.  Marriage is not mainly about getting what we want, but about conforming our lives to the pattern the Lord laid out for us, which is really for our good.  

"Thus says the Lord: 'Stand by the roads, and look, and ask for the ancient paths, where the  good way is; and walk in it, and find rest for your souls. But they  said, ‘We will not walk in it.’" Jeremiah 6:16

It's interesting that the Lord says, "_ask_ for the ancient paths," meaning that we've lost them, don't know where they are.  We have to ask to be guided into His pattern and order for our lives.  @momi has a blog that I often think of when reading this verse.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I was telling my sister this recently.  We focus so much on marriage as a _personal desire _that it is overlooked as a fundamental part of God's created order.  Marriage is not mainly about getting what we want, but about conforming our lives to the pattern the Lord laid out for us, which is really for our good.
> 
> "Thus says the Lord: 'Stand by the roads, and look, and ask for the ancient paths, where the  good way is; and walk in it, and find rest for your souls. But they  said, ‘We will not walk in it.’" Jeremiah 6:16
> 
> It's interesting that the Lord says, "_ask_ for the ancient paths," meaning that we've lost them, don't know where they are.  We have to ask to be guided into His pattern and order for our lives.  @momi has a blog that I often think of when reading this verse.



Goodness!   You are speaking prophesies in this thread... 

This scripture... look how timely it is:

"Thus says the Lord: 'Stand by the roads, and look, and ask for the ancient paths, where the  good way is; and walk in it, and find rest for your souls. But they  said, ‘We will not walk in it.’" Jeremiah 6:16 

Applied to Marriage... look and ask for the ancient paths (God's Plan of Marriage) where the good way is... (the blessings of the Lord)... and walk in it  (Psalm 1:1-3 and verse 6)

And you will find rest for your souls...  (to no longer 'struggle')

However... this country says... 'We will not walk in it'....


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I don't support anything God's Word is against. Any "Christian" who does needs to check their walk. This is not about tolerance. We have to tolerate gays but we certainly don't have to support what they are doing.



MrsHaseeb - Do you commit sin at all?

Homosexuality isn't the only sin in the bible.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

divya said:


> MrsHaseeb
> 
> Neither do I. That's why I support the freedom of choice, as the Bible gives every man or woman. It tells us to "choose who we will serve," not to choose for other people.
> 
> ...





divya said:


> Not supporting a ban on gay marriage does not mean that you support gay marriage. The same goes for issues like abortion. I will tell anyone that gay marriage is wrong and that even if married by the state, such persons are not truly married. But I will not support a ban on the freedom of choice because that is God-given. Do people believe that changing the definition of marriage by the state changes God's definition?





divya said:


> Gotcha and there's where I disagree. Recognizing their right to choose is not making it OK. The Bible has not changed, and therefore it will never be OK. It likely will be legal, just like abortion. However, I am not bothered. God still sits high on His throne and His words stand firm. In the end, this will only serve as more evidence that God is just.  These people will have publicly made their choice against the Word of God for all the world to see. Therefore, in the end, there will be no excuse.



I wish some of you could really see and open your mind to what divya is saying in her posts. Put aside your anger and bitterness for gay people and see what's really going on.

Being in support of a ban on gay marriage isn't going to save you from the lake of fire or the wrath of God. It's not going to make you any more right with God nor closer to God.  If you have sin in your heart, what makes you any better than a gay person? Unmarried couples are allowed to shack up, how come gays can't get married? (this is a rhetorical question to ponder upon, not one to literally answer). 

How can you be so so SO strongly against gays getting married when you are not free of sin yourself? Most of you support the sinning Christian concept that "nobody's perfect" and "everyone will sin til they die" but yet, you act like homosexuality is the only sin in the world. How can you possibly feel that way and feel okay about it?

And let's take a look at the sovereignty of God... are you all trying to overrule his power and authority over the occurrences on this Earth? Are you trying to take control desiring to be "mini-gods" in order to support something that's really a distraction to what's really going on in the world? Satan wants you to be mad and angry at the desires of the homosexual. He wants you to pick on others while ignoring your own actions. And look... gay marriage isn't even institutionalized like abortion and divorce. You cannot control the affairs of this world. Only God can. He ordained everything that happens. 

Also, if gay marriage does go into effect (which I HIGHLY doubt), would you lose faith in your God? What will you do? Oh, start rallys and riots. That's not the Christian way either. Some of you are so SO focused on this gay agenda that you're forgetting God's agenda. 

And as far as Chik-Fil-A is concerned, I like their chicken sandwich and fries, but I'm not just gonna eat there just because they do not support gay marriage. I myself do not support gay marriage, but that doesn't mean I'm going to go out here and go along with these anti-gay events. You can't pick and choose what sins are wrong and somewhat okay. All sin is wrong. 

I just wonder how many fornicators, adulterers, liars, cheaters, drunkards, and revilers were in that line at Chik-Fil-A...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 6, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I was telling my sister this recently.  We focus so much on marriage as a _personal desire _that it is overlooked as a fundamental part of God's created order.  Marriage is not mainly about getting what we want, but about conforming our lives to the pattern the Lord laid out for us, which is really for our good.
> 
> "Thus says the Lord: 'Stand by the roads, and look, and ask for the ancient paths, where the  good way is; and walk in it, and find rest for your souls. But they  said, ‘We will not walk in it.’" Jeremiah 6:16



Whew!  Jeremiah always has a good word!  I need to sit down and read that book of the Bible from start to finish. 

You are right.  Marriage is NOT about us.  We get so many perks from it (because God is good) but our marriage should be about multiplying and raising the next generation of Christians and getting our spouse/children to heaven.

Let me break this down from a Catholic perspective (courtesy of Emily Stimpson).  Bare with me: 

There are 3 vocations in life.  When most of us think about our vocation , life, we think of our career, which can be thought of us our *secondary vocation*.  It's what we do as we go along our journey to the *universal vocation* or call to holiness or getting to Heaven.  However the *primary vocation* is a _spousal _relationship that prepares us for our spousal relationship with God for all eternity.  Here's the important part: your primary vocation/spousal vocation is supposed to be covenantal/permanent.  So if you choose to give yourself to a husband/wife (marriage), God (consecrated single) or church (priest/nun) you can't give yourself to anyone else.  Think about it: how often does God describe His relationship with His church as a bride/bridegroom relationship?  Marriage is _extremely _important to God! 

All of us are called to fulfill these 3 vocations. By adulthood, I would say most of us know that we're not called to consecrated single or religious life because, well, we want to get married and have kids!  And that's a good indication that marriage is your vocation.  50 years ago, if you wanted to get married, you got married.  These days, many will not fulfill their primary vocation because of sin.

I'm derailing the thread and I apologize for that, but the gay marriage issue is so much bigger than gay rights.   And many Christians don't even get that.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> MrsHaseeb - Do you commit sin at all?
> 
> Homosexuality isn't the only sin in the bible.



Poohbear... Please don't do that   Please be respectful of our sister in Christ.  She doesn't deserve that comment.     Her post is completely on topic and in addtion to that, the love of God and Ministry to others is beyond obvious in all that she shares with us.  Our sister has a Miinstry, her annointing is obvious and it's flowing.   Please don't mistreat her.

If you're having a bad day I understand.  But don't pick on issues where there are none.  You're better than that.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I wish some of you could really see and open your mind to what divya is saying in her posts. *Put aside your anger and bitterness for gay people and see what's really going on.*
> 
> Being in support of a ban on gay marriage isn't going to save you from the lake of fire or the wrath of God. It's not going to make you any more right with God nor closer to God.  If you have sin in your heart, what makes you any better than a gay person? *Unmarried couples are allowed to shack up, how come gays can't get married?* (this is a rhetorical question to ponder upon, not one to literally answer).
> 
> ...



Edited: Shimmie addressed it in a much better way than I did.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> *You've been riding for a while and it's time to pull into port.  *
> 
> There is a storm that the Body of Christ will be riding out, however.  We're approaching the eye of it now.  As you shared above, we are to stay faithful, for God has not forgotten His children and in the midst of the storm, there will still be brides and grooms whom God has joined together.
> 
> *Be ready... the storm has your 'groom' in the midst.   Ask the Holy Spirit to show you.*



Girl  I'm either heading for a break-through or a break down.  LOL, one of the two.


----------



## aribell (Aug 6, 2012)

Not every believer is given a burden for the same thing.  Sometimes Christians, because something is not _their _focus or assignment, discourage other believers from doing and saying what they need to be doing and saying in obedience.  John the Baptist was beheaded because he told Herod that his relationship with his brother's wife was sinful.  That was John the Baptist's assignment, but notice that Jesus had nothing to say to Herod about it.  It wasn't His assignment.  That doesn't mean that John was wrong, it means he was being used differently.

Sometimes we can think that every Christian needs to have the same attitude toward everything that we do.  The truth is that we see differently, have different gifts, different insights, and the Lord is using us differently.  So, unless there's a specific word of rebuke or correction for a specific sin, I think Jesus' words to Peter about John apply, "...what is it to you?  _You_ follow Me."  And Paul's, "Each one must bear his _own _load."


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Poohbear... Please don't do that   Please be respectful of our sister in Christ.  She doesn't deserve that comment.     Her post is completely on topic and in addtion to that, the love of God and Ministry to others is beyond obvious in all that she shares with us.  Our sister has a Miinstry, her annointing is obvious and it's flowing.   Please don't mistreat her.
> 
> If you're having a bad day I understand.  But don't pick on issues where there are none.  You're better than that.



Shimmie - You are not my mother to tell me what not to do. I did not do anything wrong. I am being respectful and I am not mistreating her. Get out here with your petty accusations.

I asked her a simple question. She mentioned how she does not support anything against God, so I asked if she commits sin because any other sin is against God too. Homosexuality isn't the only sin against God. That's the point I am trying to make.  And please, do not respond to this post. I'm not going to allow you to instigate with me and make MrsHaseeb feel a certain way about my reply to her.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Whew!  Jeremiah always has a good word!  I need to sit down and read that book of the Bible from start to finish.
> 
> You are right.  Marriage is NOT about us.  We get so many perks from it (because God is good) but our marriage should be about multiplying and raising the next generation of Christians and getting our spouse/children to heaven.
> 
> ...



Please keep sharing.   You have placed the holiness of this issue upfront and center.    You are Ministering to those who wish to be married and can now to go the Father in prayer with a changed heart, seeking Marriage for His glory and not for the glory of the flesh.  

Belle Du Jour ...  Today, The Holy Spirit has spoken through You, MrsHaseeb, nicola.kirwan to remove the fleshly aruguments and disagreements regarding gay marriage and you have shared God's heart on what Marriage truly is.    Each of you today, have been speaking from the heart of God, sharing HIS perspective and teaching what Marriage has always meant to Him,

I've been back and forth... up and down with the male/female aspect of Marriage, however it's be missing this very precious element... the depth of the true Meaning of Marriage.     

Please... keep sharing for it is truly ministering life as God would have it.   God's Word is Light leading to Life... led it continue to shine from your hearts.    You never know who you are ministering to whom God has sent you to...  

Continue...


ETA:  The Book of Jeremiah...   It's right on point.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Edited: Shimmie addressed it in a much better way than I did.



Aww man, I wanted to read your response though Belle Du Jour


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Shimmie - You are not my mother to tell me what not to do. I did not do anything wrong. I am being respectful and I am not mistreating her. Get out here with your petty accusations.
> 
> I asked her a simple question. She mentioned how she does not support anything against God, so I asked if she commits sin because any other sin is against God too. Homosexuality isn't the only sin against God. That's the point I am trying to make.  And please, do not respond to this post. I'm not going to allow you to instigate with me and make MrsHaseeb feel a certain way about my reply to her.



Pooh if you were my child.....    Thank God you're not. 

Calm down.  You're getting riled up unnecessarily.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Not every believer is given a burden for the same thing.  Sometimes Christians, because something is not _their _focus or assignment, discourage other believers from doing and saying what they need to be doing and saying in obedience.  John the Baptist was beheaded because he told Herod that his relationship with his brother's wife was sinful.  That was John the Baptist's assignment, but notice that Jesus had nothing to say to Herod about it.  It wasn't His assignment.  That doesn't mean that John was wrong, it means he was being used differently.
> 
> Sometimes we can think that every Christian needs to have the same attitude toward everything that we do.  The truth is that we see differently, have different gifts, different insights, and the Lord is using us differently.  So, unless there's a specific word of rebuke or correction for a specific sin, I think Jesus' words to Peter about John apply, "...what is it to you?  _You_ follow Me."  And Paul's, "Each one must bear his _own _load."



nicola.kirwan - You're right. However, this is also true for people who want others to join the anti-gay marriage ban wagon to the extreme. 

I'm against gay marriage but I'm not about to spend my wheels about it and join all these anti-gay rallies and events. For some odd reason, I just don't believe it will ever be legalized. Just let go and let God be in control of whatever happens.

But like you said, I know everyone has a different focus or assignment. We should not let our focus on someone elses' sinful desires be taken off the will of God. While our hearts and minds should be against sin, there's no way to physically stop others from sinning in this world.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @nicola.kirwan - You're right. However, this is also true for people who want others to join the anti-gay marriage ban wagon to the extreme.
> 
> I'm against gay marriage but I'm not about to spend my wheels about it and join all these anti-gay rallies and events. For some odd reason, I just don't believe it will ever be legalized. Just let go and let God be in control of whatever happens.
> 
> But like you said, I know everyone has a different focus or assignment. We should not let our focus on someone elses' sinful desires be taken off the will of God. While our hearts and minds should be against sin, there's no way to physically stop others from sinning in this world.


 
I agree with the post. @Poohbear




We can not stop people from sinning. I don't have the "Let's save the world" mindset. Like Jesus said, "I've only come for the lost sheep of Israel". He also said that he prays not for the world. Now I can't not look at someone by face value to see if they are a sheep of God, i don't do that. But only God knows who belongs to Him. All I do is witness and be an example of the believer. People want the world to get better,but the world is not going to get better...it's just not .THINGS are only going to get WORSE, the BIBLE says it. WE ARE IN THE END TIMES. All the things that are happening now are only a fulfillment of scripture. As a believer, our job is not to change the world, but we are called to preach the gospel so the lost sheep can come to Jesus. We are to warn people about the judgement ahead. 

No I do not believe in gay marriage, but I do believe the law for gay marriage will be passed. Why? Because the bible says in the last days, it will be WORSE than it was than in Sodom and Gomorrah. We think this is bad? We haven't seen nothing yet. Just watch

Now I am not going to condemn any Christian who is actively involved in the political scene, but I don't think the Christian that is not involved should be either. I don't fight by holding up signs and saying what laws needs to change, but I fight by telling the people I know about the word of God. Telling them the deceits of the enemy, and how to be free from sin. I did like the things Chik Fil A, but thats the furthest I could see myself going with this, unless God tells me otherwise.

I hate the fact the gay marriage thing is trying to be passed....but our weapons are not carnal....


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

LucieLoo12  at the smiley face taking cover in the well! 

You're right. We haven't seen nothing yet. I think it was interesting that you believe the gay marriage law will be passed based on how the Bible mentions things getting worse here on Earth as time progresses. I never thought of it that way at first as it pertains to this gay marriage issue.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear
i don't think anyone in this thread thinks that gay sin is any worse than any other sin. we are talking about this particular sin in this thread.
if you would like, i posted a thread about contentment earlier, and we can discuss jealousy and adultery in that one... or all the other sins in every other thread.

i have come to understand that opposing gay marriage is more about watching society fall... it is an obvious symptom of the disease that is in our country. more obvious than the divorce rates, HIV levels, starving people... it is most obvious because the participants are being SO LOUD about it. they will not cease until they get what they want. I think that is the difference when compared to other sins.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> Poohbear
> i don't think anyone in this thread thinks that gay sin is any worse than any other sin. we are talking about this particular sin in this thread.
> if you would like, i posted a thread about contentment earlier, and we can discuss jealousy and adultery in that one... or all the other sins in every other thread.
> 
> i have come to understand that opposing gay marriage is more about watching society fall... it is an obvious symptom of the disease that is in our country. more obvious than the divorce rates, HIV levels, starving people... it is most obvious because the participants are being SO LOUD about it. they will not cease until they get what they want. I think that is the difference when compared to other sins.


SummerSolstice - I see what you're saying. I'm really not trying to bring other sins into this particular thread. I mentioned other sin to make a point really. 

However, I also believe the media puts alot of hype on this gay marriage issue to distract Christians from everything else. I believe the media makes this gay rights issue bigger than it really is. I could be wrong, that's just my take on it all.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well its not prophecy or nothing ...

Poohbear
But I believe that because of how far we as a nation have drifted from the teachings of Christ....gay literature is in our schools? Some states have already pass the law for it? Our current president has mentioned he is for gay marriage? The LGBT movement has enforced so many "discrimation" laws as it is. So what's really stopping it from happening. I am not saying it will happen next year, but I can defintely see it happening.




Poohbear said:


> @LucieLoo12  at the smiley face taking cover in the well!
> 
> You're right. We haven't seen nothing yet. I think it was interesting that you believe the gay marriage law will be passed based on how the Bible mentions things getting worse here on Earth as time progresses. I never thought of it that way at first as it pertains to this gay marriage issue.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> Poohbear
> i don't think anyone in this thread thinks that gay sin is any worse than any other sin. we are talking about this particular sin in this thread.
> if you would like, i posted a thread about contentment earlier, and we can discuss jealousy and adultery in that one... or all the other sins in every other thread.
> 
> i have come to understand that opposing gay marriage is more about watching society fall... it is an obvious symptom of the disease that is in our country. more obvious than the divorce rates, HIV levels, starving people... it is most obvious because the participants are being SO LOUD about it. they will not cease until they get what they want. I think that is the difference when compared to other sins.



Excellent point regarding divorce rates; the ills of homosexuality is exceeding divorce.  This is not to validate divorce nor any other sin, it's just a fact that homosexality has grave consequences which are being ignored and when something is ignored, in most cases, it becomes worse.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I don't think people REALLY understand what's at stake here and how marriage and families are under attack.  Marriage is so much deeper than a piece of paper or a  million dollar wedding.  It is a covenant in which a man and a woman enter before God almighty and they become one.  They are a team.  Their relationship with God symbolizes the trinitarian God-head.  I mean, think about that.  Isn't that just DEEP???  It boggles my mind the God in His goodness allowed humans to experience something on Earth that parallels His divinity.
> 
> Marriage is a sacrament, a mystery, a spiritual thing.  Jesus' first public miracle was at a wedding at Cana.  Do you think that was a coincidence?  Just giving gays the right to get married and say they can call it marriage but it's not really marriage won't cut it.  We're basically telling God His Word is not good enough in 2012 and we need to finesse the meaning to satiate a segment of society.  Oh no, I don't think so.
> 
> ...



You've spoken truly.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I don't think people REALLY understand what's at stake here and how marriage and families are under attack.  Marriage is so much deeper than a piece of paper or a  million dollar wedding.  It is a covenant in which a man and a woman enter before God almighty and they become one.  They are a team.  Their relationship with God symbolizes the trinitarian God-head.  I mean, think about that.  Isn't that just DEEP???  It boggles my mind the God in His goodness allowed humans to experience something on Earth that parallels His divinity.
> 
> Marriage is a sacrament, a mystery, a spiritual thing.  Jesus' first public miracle was at a wedding at Cana.  Do you think that was a coincidence?  Just giving gays the right to get married and say they can call it marriage but it's not really marriage won't cut it.  We're basically telling God His Word is not good enough in 2012 and we need to finesse the meaning to satiate a segment of society.  Oh no, I don't think so.
> 
> ...



Belle Du Jour - Good post!

Plus, we must also realize that the sins done within heterosexual marriages give way to the opportunity for homosexuals to rally for a lawful marriage.

These homosexuals see heterosexuals acting any kind of way in a marriage, they feel like "why can't we have the same benefits too?"


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Excellent point regarding divorce rates; *the ills of homosexuality is exceeding divorce. * This is not to validate divorce nor any other sin, it's just a fact that homosexality has grave consequences which are being ignored and when something is ignored, in most cases, it becomes worse.



I disagree. I hear more about heterosexual divorces than homosexuals desiring marriage.

I believe all sins can have grave consequences. I also believe the consequences of homosexuality are not being ignored. If they were, everyone would be in agreement to support their agenda.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 6, 2012)

Christian values is one thing....donating to subtle-racist organizations that disguise themselves as super conservatives with Christian conservative valuesn that continue to keep minorities down is another.

I will support Christian values in other ways. 

I like the food don't get me wrong, but the more I look into what this company's CEO uses his personal profits to contribute to...umm I see the light.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 6, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Christian values is one thing....donating to subtle-racist organizations that disguise themselves as super conservatives with Christian conservative valuesn that continue to keep minorities down is another.
> 
> I will support Christian values in other ways.
> 
> I like the food don't get me wrong, but the more I look into what this company's CEO uses his personal profits to contribute to...umm I see the light.



Steve Jobs donated to organizations that support gay marriage and he was very vocal about his liberal views and values.  Wouldn't it be the same thing? Why does the Chick-Fil-A CEO get attacked and called a bigot while Steve Jobs was seen as a hero?  Not a real question for you, but it just goes to show you how things have changed in America.

And of course homosexuality isn't the only sin in the world. I'm sure I sinned the second I stepped out the door today. The only difference is nobody is celebrating my sin and I am not telling anyone to legalize it.  Its up to me to repent and not do that sin anymore.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I wish some of you could really see and open your mind to what @divya is saying in her posts. Put aside your anger and bitterness for gay people and see what's really going on.



I think divya explained her thoughts on the matter very well, and I've always respected her (still do!) and she's always a pleasure to speak with. However disagreeing with her does not mean we are unable to see where she's coming from. Also, please don't assume we harbor anger or bitterness.



Poohbear said:


> Being in support of a ban on gay marriage isn't going to save you from the lake of fire or the wrath of God. It's not going to make you any more right with God nor closer to God.



If I support something (by word or deed) that God has revealed as sinful, then that definitely has an effect on my relationship with Him, because I am contradicting God and saying what He has declared as sin is not sin. How can I then be united and of one accord with God and His Word?



Poohbear said:


> If you have sin in your heart, what makes you any better than a gay person?



I don't recall anyone saying she was better, but is it not true that a person must repent of ALL sin, including homosexuality?



Poohbear said:


> Unmarried couples are allowed to shack up, how come gays can't get married? (this is a rhetorical question to ponder upon, not one to literally answer).



Your rhetorical question is illogical. People commit adultery, so how come a threesome can't get married? 
One sin doesn't justify another--it's all sin.



Poohbear said:


> How can you be so so SO strongly against gays getting married when you are not free of sin yourself?



Our standard of morally supporting or standing against something doesn't come from ourselves, but from God. God, who is perfect, has declared that homosexuality (like fornication, adultery, etc.) is immoral. God ordained that a man should marry a woman in the covenant of marriage.



Poohbear said:


> Most of you support the sinning Christian concept that "nobody's perfect" and "everyone will sin til they die" but yet, you act like homosexuality is the only sin in the world. How can you possibly feel that way and feel okay about it?



I believe if you die with unrepented mortal sin on your soul, you descend immediately into Hell for eternity. 



Poohbear said:


> And let's take a look at the sovereignty of God... are you all trying to overrule his power and authority over the occurrences on this Earth? Are you trying to take control desiring to be "mini-gods" in order to support something that's really a distraction to what's really going on in the world? Satan wants you to be mad and angry at the desires of the homosexual. He wants you to pick on others while ignoring your own actions. And look... gay marriage isn't even institutionalized like abortion and divorce. You cannot control the affairs of this world. Only God can. He ordained everything that happens.



God calls us to be the salt of the earth, we are His prophets, priests, and kings. We are His Body, His bride...and we are to teach and defend what He has revealed to us. When Jesus Christ returns to judge the living and the dead, He's not just going to judge Christians--He will judge ALL men, which means ALL men are subject to God's moral and spiritual truths. His Church has the responsibility to teach these truths and spread the Gospel throughout the world.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> Steve Jobs donated to organizations that support gay marriage and he was very vocal about his liberal views and values.  Wouldn't it be the same thing? Why does the Chick-Fil-A CEO get attacked and called a bigot while Steve Jobs was seen as a hero?  Not a real question for you, but it just goes to show you how things have changed in America.
> 
> And of course homosexuality isn't the only sin in the world. I'm sure I sinned the second I stepped out the door today. The only difference is nobody is celebrating my sin and I am not telling anyone to legalize it.  Its up to me to repent and not do that sin anymore.



Good point. Gay marriage will do what to America if it's legalized? God will still reign, and life won't stop

You are so on point...we have to repent and worry about our own sin!

Policies that take away and reduce the rights of men and women---especially minorities are at risk.

The day the announcement hit me and my family were chowing down on Chik-fil-A cause it's good and customer service is best. But I don't think it's prudent for us to go all out and make a big deal about their support and position because it was never anything new. LGBT is dumb because IMO they set the Cathy's up by asking that dumb rhetorical question.....

But we have to be careful who we support just because they cry "Christian"

Satan knows scripture as well as any other. Better than some who are saved. Even God said people will try to represent him who are not truly all about HIM.

JMHO.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

ETA: According to the scriptures here, if you are a believer in Jesus Christ, and you choose to not care about other people's sins and only worry about our own sins, then it goes against God's Word....that's scary.

FYI ^^^

I had to copy and paste this because it was too much for me to type out the scriptures.  (from Bible Gateway)

*Jude 1*

1 [a]  Jude, a   bond-servant of Jesus Christ, and brother of [b]James,
To   those who are the called, beloved in God the Father, and   kept for Jesus Christ: 2   May mercy and peace and love   be multiplied to you.  3   Beloved, while I was making every effort to write you about our   common salvation, I felt the necessity to write to you appealing that you   contend earnestly for   the faith which was once for all   handed down to   the [c]saints. 4 For certain persons have   crept in unnoticed, those who were long beforehand [d]  marked out for this condemnation, ungodly persons who turn   the grace of our God into   licentiousness and   deny our only Master and Lord, Jesus Christ.

 5 Now I desire to   remind you, though   you know all things once for all, that [e]the Lord,   after saving a people out of the land of Egypt, [f]subsequently destroyed those who did not believe. 6 And   angels who did not keep their own domain, but abandoned their proper abode, He has   kept in eternal bonds under darkness for the judgment of the great day, *7 just as   Sodom and Gomorrah and the   cities around them, since they in the same way as these indulged in gross immorality and   went after [g]strange flesh, are exhibited as an [h]  example in undergoing the   punishment of eternal fire.8 Yet in the same way these men, also by dreaming,   defile the flesh, and reject authority, and revile [i]angelic majesties.* 9 But   Michael   the archangel, when he disputed with the devil and argued about   the body of Moses, did not dare pronounce against him a railing judgment, but said, “  The Lord rebuke you!” 

*10 But   these men revile the things which they do not understand; and   the things which they know by instinct,   like unreasoning animals, by these things they are [j]destroyed. 11 Woe to them! For they have gone   the way of Cain, and for pay [k]they have rushed headlong into   the error of Balaam, and   perished in the rebellion of Korah. 12 These are the men who are [l]hidden reefs   in your love feasts when they feast with you   without fear, caring for themselves;   clouds without water,   carried along by winds; autumn trees without fruit, [m]doubly dead,   uprooted; 13   wild waves of the sea, casting up   their own [n]shame like foam; wandering stars,   for whom the [o]black darkness has been reserved forever.

14 * *It was also about these men that   Enoch, in the seventh generation from Adam, prophesied, saying, “  Behold, the Lord came with [p]many thousands of His holy ones, 15    to execute judgment upon all, and to convict all the ungodly of all  their ungodly deeds which they have done in an ungodly way, and of all  the harsh things which   ungodly sinners have spoken against Him.” 16 These are   grumblers, finding fault,   following after their own lusts; [q]they speak   arrogantly, flattering people   for the sake of gaining an advantage.
* 
*Keep Yourselves in the Love of God*

17 But you,   beloved,   ought to remember the words that were spoken beforehand by   the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ, 18 that they were saying to you, *“  In the last time there will be mockers,   following after their own ungodly lusts.” 19 These are the ones who cause divisions, [r]  worldly-minded, [s]devoid of the Spirit. *20 But you,   beloved,   building yourselves up on your most holy   faith,   praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God,   waiting anxiously for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ to eternal life. *22 And have mercy on some, who are doubting; 23 save others,   snatching them out of the fire; and on some have mercy with fear,   hating even the garment polluted by the flesh.*

24   Now to Him who is able to keep you from stumbling, and to   make you stand in the presence of His glory blameless with   great joy, 25 to the   only   God our Savior, through Jesus Christ our Lord,   _be_ glory, majesty, dominion and authority,   before all time and now and [t]forever. Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

Love, love, love how you explained this



Galadriel said:


> I think @divya explained her thoughts on the matter very well, and I've always respected her (still do!) and she's always a pleasure to speak with. However disagreeing with her does not mean we are unable to see where she's coming from. Also, please don't assume we harbor anger or bitterness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Good point.
> 
> *Gay marriage will do what to America if it's legalized? *   God will still reign, and life won't stop
> 
> ...



We have to be extremely careful with this attitude that gay marriage is harrmless.       

What about the children?   What about the dangers of this lifestyle?   And there are numerous and serious dangers of the gay lifestyle.   

The CDC --- The Center for Disease Control has extensive research and facts (not guesses) of the multiple health risks involved with this lifestyle.

Young children are having their souls and precious minds invaded with homosexality in the very schools parents have enrolled them in.    What does a five year old know about sex?   There is absolutely no way to explain homosexuality without a child asking questions and 'seeking' and experimenting with the answers.   

What about the children?   Should they be subjected to this at the risk of losing their souls, being taught and having it illustrated that a gay couple is normal and is okay to live that way?

What about the children?   Who precious minds being programmed to accept the gay lifestyle and not see it as sin?   These children grow up and many will enter into that lifestyle and may sadly die within it and lose God.  

It was mentioned upwards and in serveral other threads/posts and facebook/twitter, ect.  that Dan Cathy (Chickfila) supports hate groups?   

That's not true.    A group that honours the family is a hate group?   This is a smoke screen in hopes to divert people from the truth.  It's 'parroting' the hate attacks from the gays and their supporters.   It also shows their lack of knowledge and it's hypocritical.   How many supporters do they have?   Ummmmm quite a 'many'... yes quite a many...  

I have to say this.   God is not playing games with those who think this issue is a joke and that they can continue to falsely accuse Christians of being evil when they are supporting the Word of God.     

Hate groups???? .... because they choose God over sin?    

Jehovah Mispah...  Our God of Justice is not playing games.  

BTW:  No contention towards you naturalgyrl5199 ... not at all.       Folks are lying and it needs to stop.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> MrsHaseeb - Do you commit sin at all?
> 
> Homosexuality isn't the only sin in the bible.



Are you even serious with this question?! I'm not perfect. And this thread isn't about every other thing in the Bible its about gay marriage so I responded accordingly. When my life doesn't line up according to God's Word I can't change the Word I have to change me. Some of y'all really make me laugh with these ridiculous comments. This should be about daily growth in Christ. Just because I'm not perfect doesn't mean I'm supposed to agree with gay marriage or support it.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> We have to be extremely careful with this attitude that gay marriage is harrmless.
> 
> What about the children?   What about the dangers of this lifestyle?   And there are numerous and serious dangers of the gay lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Yes ma'am....yes He is!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you, this aptly describes what we're struggling against.



Nice & Wavy said:


> FYI ^^^
> 
> I had to copy and paste this because it was too much for me to type out the scriptures.  (from Bible Gateway)
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2012)

Aw man, THANKS BUTTON is just not enough....




Belle Du Jour said:


> I don't think people REALLY understand what's at stake here and how marriage and families are under attack.  Marriage is so much deeper than a piece of paper or a  million dollar wedding.  It is a covenant in which a man and a woman enter before God almighty and they become one.  They are a team.  Their relationship with God symbolizes the trinitarian God-head.  I mean, think about that.  Isn't that just DEEP???  It boggles my mind the God in His goodness allowed humans to experience something on Earth that parallels His divinity.
> 
> Marriage is a sacrament, a mystery, a spiritual thing.  Jesus' first public miracle was at a wedding at Cana.  Do you think that was a coincidence?  Just giving gays the right to get married and say they can call it marriage but it's not really marriage won't cut it.  We're basically telling God His Word is not good enough in 2012 and we need to finesse the meaning to satiate a segment of society.  Oh no, I don't think so.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Shimmie - You are not my mother to tell me what not to do. I did not do anything wrong. I am being respectful and I am not mistreating her. Get out here with your petty accusations.
> 
> I asked her a simple question. She mentioned how she does not support anything against God, so I asked if she commits sin because any other sin is against God too. Homosexuality isn't the only sin against God. That's the point I am trying to make.  And please, do not respond to this post. I'm not going to allow you to instigate with me and make MrsHaseeb feel a certain way about my reply to her.



Well I read this after I responded to your first question directed at me. I have stated in a couple of threads that I have struggled with sexual sins. Now.. I am against it because I realize why Gods word is against it. And I'm against gay marriage because I realize that there is an agenda to make people accept a norm that is against the Word of God. Just because I am not perfect and my old nature tries to flare up occasionally does not mean I should support or agree with fornication. Its still wrong. Look what it has done to society. Family ministry is my passion and also I know there are plenty people out there who don't want to be gay! People need to know there is deliverance but this whole gay agenda is attempting to shut us up and make people content in that life style. Well guess what! I don't plan to ever close my mouth about it. My good friend has a 9 year old son who was molested by a male cousin of no fault of his own and now struggles with it. He needs to know God can deliver him, not be forced to accept a norm that gay is ok!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

This right here....right on!!!



nicola.kirwan said:


> I was telling my sister this recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 6, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:
			
		

> Good point. Gay marriage will do what to America if it's legalized? God will still reign, and life won't stop
> 
> You are so on point...we have to repent and worry about our own sin!
> 
> ...



Loved your post

And you're right about who we support. I don't usually go running for stuff like this (not sure if that's bad or good) and honestly I've only been to this restaurant 3 times in my entire life. I just didn't want to see thousands of people get laid off. These would be Christian, gay, Muslim, atheist, etc employees. In this economy nobody should lose their jobs due to the personal feelings of the CEO.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes ma'am....yes He is!



Indeed He is... Our God of Justice...

Precious Wavy... upwards in Belle Du Jour  's  awesome post.  She made such a resounding Truth that it drove into my spirit and made me repent for not allowing God to speak it through me ....

Belle shared that the purpose of Marriage is for God; for Christians to raise their children the future generation of More Christians.    

Sis you and hubby have shared this in your Ministry for years...and I have to repent for putting it out there.  I wasn't listening.  I've been so focused on the healing side of marriages, that I didn't grasped this vital purpose for Marriage between a man and a woman under God.    I am soooo serious.    

You and Pastor 'A' have shared this all the time and Belle posted that this is what the enemy is out to stop.    

Praise God....  

If satan can continue to deceive folks  (namely Christians) that gay marriage is okay then it will hinder children... the future generations of children from developing into God's Truth and limit the growth of another general of True Believers and Followers of God's Word... Jesus Christ our Lord who IS the Word who lives on the inside of us.   

Glory to God....Glory to God... Glory to God   GLORY To GOD  ...  

gay parents are NOT going to teach their children that living gay is sin.   Their generation will grow up to live that lie and lose their souls.     And the gay agenda isn't satisfied with influencing their own children.    They are invading the schools with propaganda to molest the minds of young children with this sin, and having parents arrested for speaking against it.   

It's in the news... a man was arrested for taking his child out of school to protect him from a class that he was not pre-informed regarding homosexuality.   

The devil is a liar... and will not prevail.   Oh no he will not.   

I remember Laela putting clarity on scripture (a while back) which begins with 'IF possible...."     It is only 'if' possible that satan will succeed.    God's Word says.....   Nala...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

We only have to look and see the uproar about marriage to know how important it is to God's heart and that's why satan is so adamant to destroy God's plan for the family.  But, glory to the Most High God, who IS living forever more...satan lose..hallelujah!!!!!!!!

@Belle Du Jour post was awesome indeed.  



Shimmie said:


> Indeed He is... Our God of Justice...
> 
> Precious Wavy... upwards in @Belle Du Jour  's  awesome post.  She made such a resounding Truth that it drove into my spirit and made me repent for not allowing God to speak it through me ....
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 6, 2012)

And another thing.... People kill me with this whole argument about worrying about your own sins and not the sins of others. I have to disagree. That's not to say we need to go around forcing our beliefs on others and preaching to them but it should be a life lead that draws people to Christ. There is a loving way to be vocal about the fact that we are against certain things. We can speak the truth in love, we don't have to sit back and shut up as if it doesn't matter...

 Matthew 28:19 NIV

Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit.

If we are supposed to disciple the nations why are we convinced that the way to do that is by sitting back and shutting up and staying in the church? That's why things have gotten out of hand. The real children of God are holed up in the church instead of preaching the gospel of God's kingdom to a dying world. "Thy kingdom come, thy will be done, on earth as it is in heaven" This saddens me. Why can't we see the enemy has an agenda? Why are we so ignorant of his devices.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

The scripture that I posted above ^^^ shows that we are to snatch people out of the fire, hating even the garments produced by the flesh.  The book of Jude says it all.



MrsHaseeb said:


> And another thing.... People kill me with this whole argument about worrying about your own sins and not the sins of others. I have to disagree. That's not to say we need to go around forcing our beliefs on others and preaching to them but it should be a life lead that draws people to Christ. There is a loving way to be vocal about the fact that we are against certain things. We can speak the truth in love, we don't have to sit back and shut up as if it doesn't matter...
> 
> Matthew 28:19 NIV
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2012)

God knows I love you ladies.. I find this comment astoundingly breathtaking.... @Bolded, you are indeed condemning any Christian who takes up a sign and chooses to support Chik-Fil-A's stance.   Are you saying they're not praying? So what if they go to Chik -Fil A in support? (btw, I didn't get the chance to go)

God uses us all in different ways..there are people more outspoken than others... even in biblical times, every prophet God used has a unique way of reaching the people.. God worked in the spiritual realm and we also did our part in the natural realm. 

I really wish we all could see we are not each other's enemy here...




LucieLoo12 said:


> We can not stop people from sinning. I don't have the "Let's save the world" mindset. Like Jesus said, "I've only come for the lost sheep of Israel". He also said that he prays not for the world. Now I can't not look at someone by face value to see if they are a sheep of God, i don't do that. But only God knows who belongs to Him. All I do is witness and be an example of the believer. People want the world to get better,but the world is not going to get better...it's just not .THINGS are only going to get WORSE, the BIBLE says it. WE ARE IN THE END TIMES. All the things that are happening now are only a fulfillment of scripture. As a believer, our job is not to change the world, but we are called to preach the gospel so the lost sheep can come to Jesus. We are to warn people about the judgement ahead.
> 
> No I do not believe in gay marriage, but I do believe the law for gay marriage will be passed. Why? Because the bible says in the last days, it will be WORSE than it was than in Sodom and Gomorrah. We think this is bad? We haven't seen nothing yet. Just watch
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

*Genesis  19:1-13* says: 

“The two angels arrived at Sodom in the evening, and Lot  was sitting in the gateway of the city. When he saw them, he got up to  meet them and bowed down with his face to the ground. ‘My lords’, he  said, ‘please turn aside to your servant’s house. You can wash your feet  and spend the night and then go on your way early in the morning.’  ‘No’, they answered, ‘we will spend the night in the square.’ But he  insisted so strongly that they did go with him and entered his house. He  prepared a meal for them, baking bread without yeast, and they ate.  

Before they had gone to bed, *all the men from every part of the city of  Sodom - both young and old - surrounded the house. They called to Lot,  ‘Where are the men who came to you tonight? Bring them out to us so that  we can have sex with them.’ Lot went outside to meet them and shut the  door behind him and said, ‘No, my friends. Don’t do this wicked thing.*  Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring  them out to you, and you can do what you like with them.  But don’t  do anything to these men, for they have come under the protection of my  roof.’ *‘Get out of our way,’ they replied. And they said, ‘This fellow  came here as an alien, and now he wants to play the judge! We’ll treat  you worse than them.’ They kept bringing pressure on Lot and moved  forward to break down the door.* But the men inside reached out and  pulled Lot back into the house and shut the door. Then they struck the  men who were at the door of the house, young and old, with blindness so  that they could not find the door. 

The two men said to Lot, ‘Do you have  anyone else here - sons-in-law, sons or daughters, or anyone else in  the city who belongs to you? Get them out of here, because we are going  to destroy this place. The outcry to the LORD against its people (Sodom  & Gomorrah) is so great that He has sent us to destroy it’.”


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

Laela said:


> God knows I love you ladies.. I find this comment astoundingly breathtaking.... @Bolded, you are indeed condemning any Christian who takes up a sign and chooses to support Chik-Fil-A's stance.   Are you saying they're not praying? So what if they go to Chik -Fil A in support? (btw, I didn't get the chance to go)
> 
> God uses us all in different ways..there are people more outspoken than others... even in biblical times, every prophet God used has a unique way of reaching the people.. God worked in the spiritual realm and we also did our part in the natural realm.
> 
> I really wish we all could see we are not each other's enemy here...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ETA: According to the scriptures here, if you are a believer in Jesus Christ, and you choose to not care about other people's sins and only worry about our own sins, then it goes against God's Word....that's scary.
> 
> FYI ^^^
> 
> ...



 

Reading this is so beautiful for it is a love letter from God's heart to us.   

to have mercy on some who are doubting; save others, snatching them out of the fire...  

Jesus...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Laela said:


> God knows I love you ladies.. I find this comment astoundingly breathtaking.... @Bolded, you are indeed condemning any Christian who takes up a sign and chooses to support Chik-Fil-A's stance.   Are you saying they're not praying? So what if they go to Chik -Fil A in support? (btw, I didn't get the chance to go)
> 
> God uses us all in different ways..
> 
> ...



  @ the bolded...

"Guilty as Charged".... :blush3:


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *Genesis  19:1-13* says:
> 
> “The two angels arrived at Sodom in the evening, and Lot  was sitting in the gateway of the city. When he saw them, he got up to  meet them and bowed down with his face to the ground. ‘My lords’, he  said, ‘please turn aside to your servant’s house. You can wash your feet  and spend the night and then go on your way early in the morning.’  ‘No’, they answered, ‘we will spend the night in the square.’ But he  insisted so strongly that they did go with him and entered his house. He  prepared a meal for them, baking bread without yeast, and they ate.
> 
> ...



More than ever we need God's mercy...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> More than ever we need God's mercy...


Yes we do, sis...yes we do.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Love, love, love how you explained this



I know....  Galadriel  is on Fi YAH ... I mean God's Fi YAH for Yah is God All Mighty...  

'Gala' don't play; she hits it with God's Word and never misses the mark.   I am so serious.   Gala can also hold her own in the polictical arena with such intelligence.     

I love you all.... I really do.   God's Word is power packed in your hearts.   

Glory to God...


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Are you even serious with this question?! I'm not perfect. And this thread isn't about every other thing in the Bible its about gay marriage so I responded accordingly. When my life doesn't line up according to God's Word I can't change the Word I have to change me. Some of y'all really make me laugh with these ridiculous comments. This should be about daily growth in Christ. Just because I'm not perfect doesn't mean I'm supposed to agree with gay marriage or support it.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



I did not say you were suppose to agree with it just because you're not perfect.  I do not support gay marriage either. I guess you missed my point and allowed Shimmie's post about me "disrespecting and mistreating you" to have an influence on you. I was not doing what she said. And yes, I was asking a serious question. I wasn't trying to be sarcastic at all, nor did I call your comment ridiculous like you have said about mine.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I know....  @Galadriel  is on Fi YAH ... I mean God's Fi YAH for Yah is God All Mighty...
> 
> 'Gala' don't play; she hits it with God's Word and never misses the mark.   I am so serious.   Gala can also hold her own in the polictical arena with such intelligence.
> 
> ...



And here I am thinking, "Dang...why didn't I think of that scripture/comment? I've got to catch up with these ladies!" 

Thank you for the kind words Shimmie, and I love you all too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I know....  @Galadriel  is on Fi YAH ... I mean God's Fi YAH for Yah is God All Mighty...
> 
> 'Gala' don't play; she hits it with God's Word and never misses the mark.   I am so serious.   Gala can also hold her own in the polictical arena with such intelligence.
> 
> ...


You are not kidding....Fi YAH!!!



Galadriel said:


> And here I am thinking, "Dang...why didn't I think of that scripture/comment? I've got to catch up with these ladies!"
> 
> Thank you for the kind words @Shimmie, and I love you all too.


Love you too, Galadriel.  Thank you for always standing on the Word!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This right here....right on!!!



Nicola (nicola.kirwan)  ain't playin' either...  Fi Yah!    ON Fi Yah!

I'm actually just catching up on this thread.   I was only able to read segments during the day between breaks at work.    Now I can read more into each post.   


All of you Alll...... are ministering and it's on fire with the Word of God.  

Praise God... Sealing the presence of God in this forum.   Praise God forever.  Lord Jesus, thank you for being in this place and most of all in all of our hearts.   Praise your Holy and Wonderful Name.   Amen...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> And here I am thinking, "Dang...why didn't I think of that scripture/comment? I've got to catch up with these ladies!"
> 
> Thank you for the kind words Shimmie, and I love you all too.



Gala, you are a jewel.   I sit and read your replies and I'm just 'quiet' and you know it takes a lot for me to be 'quiet'...    

All of you are in here with THE WORD OF GOD... leaving no 'stone' unturned and no stones being thrown.   

I just had to '_listen_'.    

Woooooo Lord, it's the Word of God up in here.  And this is what God's heart is after... praising Him and His Word.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I disagree. I hear more about heterosexual divorces than homosexuals desiring marriage.
> 
> I believe all sins can have grave consequences. I also believe the consequences of homosexuality are not being ignored. If they were, everyone would be in agreement to support their agenda.



That's not what I sayiing here, Love, about the ills of homosexuality exceeding divorce neither I'm not mimizing the ills / sin of divorce.   

I totally agree and I've always maintained that *all sins *have grave consequences.    

However the consequences of homosexuality and it's ills are indeed being ignored / flatly denied --- and being protected by gays and their supporters as a non-sin which is therefore _unrepented sin_; it's being heralded as an _alternate lifestyle _and folks are making a covenant with this sin.  They have no intentions of being set free.   Rather than see it as sin as scripture clearly states, they have altered scripture in an attempt to validate it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Aug 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I did not say you were suppose to agree with it just because you're not perfect.  I do not support gay marriage either. I guess you missed my point and allowed Shimmie's post about me "disrespecting and mistreating you" to have an influence on you. I was not doing what she said. And yes, I was asking a serious question. I wasn't trying to be sarcastic at all, nor did I call your comment ridiculous like you have said about mine.  Thanks for answering.



I will humble myself. I actually posted this before reading Shimmie's post and I responded based on how I took what you wrote. I understand that it can be difficult to capture the tone of a post based on words alone. Maybe I misunderstood your tone. If so, love and apologies.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

*The gays behaviour against Chick Fil A ...* 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...m-gay-artist-take-credit-for-hate-scrawl.html

A gay artist has taken credit for vandalism at a Chick-fil-A restaurant in Torrance last week just before a national protest by gay-rights supporters, as police continue to investigate.

The words "Tastes Like Hate" were painted on the side of the restaurant Thursday night, just before "National Same-Sex Kiss Day" was set to begin. In that event, couples were told to send photos of themselves kissing at Chick-fil-A restaurants around the nation to various gay-rights websites.

Huge crowds turned out Wednesday in a show of support for company President Dan Cathy, who ignited a national debate by publicly expressing his opposition to same-sex marriage. Critics have also said the company supports causes harmful to gays and lesbians.

The artist took responsibility for the graffiti in an interview with the Huffington Post on Friday.

"Everybody is entitled to free speech, but it seems like for the gay tribe, this is more of an issue of equal rights -- human rights," Manny Castro told the site. "I'm against what these people stand for, what this company stands for. They're trying to take away what little rights we already have."

Denise Spencer, who visited the Torrance restaurant Friday, said that she was sad to see the vandalism and that it hurt the message of tolerance that gay marriage proponents are pushing.

"The president of the company has the right to say what he feels, just like gays and lesbians do, but when you destroy someone's property ... it only creates negativity," Spencer said.

-- Lauren Williams in Costa Mesa, Ruben Vives in Torrance and Rosanna Xia in Los Angeles


Photo: Workers paint over graffiti left on a Chick-fil-A restaurant in Torrance. Credit: Sandy Mazza / Daily Breeze

































http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tage-Same-Sex-Kiss-Day.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

*Chick Fil A's Reaction to their rude display...*











Other Chick fil a 's over the country fed the protesters sandwiches and lemonade.    It was very hot outside and Chick fil a cared... the fed and gave drink to their enemies....    

We're not the ones showing hate....


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, Shimmie

The guy being interviewed is arguing that Cathy is trying to take away his rights...really? Cathy simply expressed his belief that marriage is a contract/covenant between a man and woman--a belief that most people in most places in the existence of the world have held. 

Btw, since when was marriage a "right"? The State distinguishes between valid and invalid participants in marriage all the time (e.g., you can't marry someone who's already married, you can't marry your parent or sibling, you can't marry someone under the age of consent, etc.) but I don't hear people from these groups talking about rights, unfair treatment and how their struggle is just like the Civil Rights movement or women's suffrage 



Shimmie said:


> *The gays behaviour against Chick Fil A ...*
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...m-gay-artist-take-credit-for-hate-scrawl.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 7, 2012)

and you know what?  There was a report yesterday on HLN that not only did they protest by kissing, they were kissing people they didn't know...just some of the protesters that showed up.

They showed Mr. Cathy and the rest of the world what they really think about marriage

What that artist did was just a small thing compared to what really happens and is not reported on the news.

It's going to keep getting worse and those who applaud it will do this:







And those who oppose the ACT, not the people, will do this:








Shimmie said:


> *The gays behaviour against Chick Fil A ...*
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...m-gay-artist-take-credit-for-hate-scrawl.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 7, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> And another thing.... People kill me with this whole argument about worrying about your own sins and not the sins of others. I have to disagree. That's not to say we need to go around forcing our beliefs on others and preaching to them but it should be a life lead that draws people to Christ. There is a loving way to be vocal about the fact that we are against certain things. We can speak the truth in love, we don't have to sit back and shut up as if it doesn't matter...
> 
> Matthew 28:19 NIV
> 
> ...



Yes!  Jesus Christ gave his apostles "the Great Commission" (I love that hymn BTW!), to spread His truth.  Where would we all be if those 12 men decided to "worry about their own sins" and just fade to black?    Peter wasn't perfect--he denied Christ 3 times and went into hiding.  What if he got stuck on his own sin?

It astounds me that our apostolic fathers--12 ordinary men--blazed a trail 2000 years ago that continues today!  God's light will never be extinguished despite the plans of the enemy.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm getting chills reading this thread.  

And that picture of the Chick-Fil-A man bringing drinks to the gay protestors speaks VOLUMES. 

ETA: I almost feel like there needs to be worldwide fasting and prayer movement for traditional marriage.  I'm talking all Christians--Catholic and  Protestant--who believe in that prayer can release God's power in this area.  We need to raise our voices together and plead the blood of Jesus and beg for His Divine Mercy.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Aug 7, 2012)

I love that they decided to feed them. I mean seriously what does it take for someone to realize that they are acting like a screaming toddler?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 7, 2012)

@Laela
.

Did you read the statement when I clearly said, I do not condemn any Christian who is involved in the politics of it? You said I am INDEED condeming? So you will just make an automatic assumption about the meaning of statement? You can't unless ,the post specifically said I am condeming them or I am against them. You are doing the same thing you are accusing me of. 

Once again, the statement says, *I.* This is what *I **choose to do. *I choose to intercede. When the battles went on in the bible EVERYONE did not go out to battle. Some had to stay back and take care of the rest. I NEVER said a Christian was wrong for holding up a sign. I myself also said in my statement I can't see myself doing it, UNLESS God leads me to. So how can i speak against something that may be the will of God. So I took your breath away, you can breathe now. Please ask me what I meant before making any assumptions about my post because that is not what I meant. Did I ever say they wasn't praying? Where did that come from? The statement about our weapons are not being carnal...isn't that the word? All I was saying was that, the politics of it all its not going to be the only thing that changes thing, but it's through prayer also we see changes



Laela said:


> God knows I love you ladies.. I find this comment astoundingly breathtaking.... @Bolded, you are indeed condemning any Christian who takes up a sign and chooses to support Chik-Fil-A's stance. Are you saying they're not praying? So what if they go to Chik -Fil A in support? (btw, I didn't get the chance to go)
> 
> God uses us all in different ways..there are people more outspoken than others... even in biblical times, every prophet God used has a unique way of reaching the people.. God worked in the spiritual realm and we also did our part in the natural realm.
> 
> I really wish we all could see we are not each other's enemy here...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> and you know what?  There was a report yesterday on HLN that not only did they protest by kissing, they were kissing people they didn't know...just some of the protesters that showed up.
> 
> They showed Mr. Cathy and the rest of the world what they really think about marriage
> 
> ...



This picture right here brings tears to my eyes.    

The 'difference' in us is Jesus; we fall to Him in prayers.    Not hateful protests; bomb threats, destroying the property of others and then brag about it.  Nor making youtubes bullying CFA employees... we go to God in prayer.   


BTW:  Now as for Those monkeys in the other picture ....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Yes!  Jesus Christ gave his apostles "the Great Commission" (I love that hymn BTW!), to spread His truth.  Where would we all be if those 12 men decided to "worry about their own sins" and just fade to black?    Peter wasn't perfect--he denied Christ 3 times and went into hiding.  What if he got stuck on his own sin?
> 
> It astounds me that our apostolic fathers--12 ordinary men--blazed a trail 2000 years ago that continues today!  God's light will never be extinguished despite the plans of the enemy.



*YES.*..     that Light cannot be extinguished.   

Belle, your post from yesterday morning is still burning in my heart... the purpose of Marriage for a man and woman to raise more children to honour God.    My Lord how that burns in my heart.  

We have to continue to teach our children, and our children's children, including our nieces, nephews, cousins and all of those whom God has placed into our lives... to love and honour God.    

We seek God and  pray for the wisdom from God to flow from our hearts and minds to teach what and how will capture their hearts and minds for Jesus and to seal them in the Blood of the Lamb.   

We bind the strongman and the enemy of our souls'... we bind the enemy from our children and our generations yet to come.    We uphold the Truth and the Word and the Love of God, for unto us His Word was given... in the very beginning ........was the Word, and the Word was with God and the Word was (and is) God and the Word became flesh and dwelt among us and now lives within us and cannot be removed, in Jesus Name.  

We dedicate our children to the Body of Christ; for that which we dedicate (give / commit unto the Lord, He will not cast out / nor away; but He will keep / embrace within His heart and nothing and no one can take them out of His hands.  

Praise Jesus... Praise Jesus... Praise Jesus....  Praise Jesus.    The Lord of Hosts, The Lord Strong and Mighty, The Lord Mighty in Battle.    Who shall ascend into His holy place.    He that has clean hands and a pure heart, that seeks His face and honours Him in spirit and in truth.   

Jesus, Jesus, Jesus... Sweet Wonderful Jesus... Glory Glory Glory unto your Name.   Praise the name of Jesus...forever and ever, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> I love that they decided to feed them. I mean seriously what does it take for someone to realize that they are acting like a screaming toddler?



  Little Summer... Amen.  

It melted my heart, because you can see the love of God flowing from the hearts of those who chose to love and feed the protesters, when they could have called the  police instead and had them arrested for obstructing their place of business.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> and you know what?  There was a report yesterday on HLN that not only did they protest by kissing, they were kissing people they didn't know...just some of the protesters that showed up.
> 
> They showed Mr. Cathy and the rest of the world what they really think about marriage
> 
> ...



Sis... those pictures of the protesters with their 'public display behaviour' ... is an illustration of the scripture you posted [up thread] from the book of Genesis...   regarding Sodom and Gomorrah.     "They had absolutely NO shame, for their actions... none. "   

Of all of the 'acts they could have chosen to do to express their disagreement with Chick Fil A... they chose to do that.     and then they were asked to take and post pictures of their display on the web for 'all' to see.    

Lord have mercy...


----------



## aribell (Aug 7, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'm getting chills reading this thread.
> 
> And that picture of the Chick-Fil-A man bringing drinks to the gay protestors speaks VOLUMES.
> 
> ETA: I almost feel like *there needs to be worldwide fasting and prayer movement for traditional marriage.  I'm talking all Christians--Catholic and  Protestant--who believe in that prayer can release God's power in this area.*  We need to raise our voices together and plead the blood of Jesus and beg for His Divine Mercy.



Last night and this morning I was thinking about Daniel's fast.  A minister at last night's service mentioned the verse, "The prayers of a righteous man avail much," and that if we do not pray, we will not avail anything at all.  But we can.  It's a choice we have to manifest God's will through prayer and fasting, or to neglect it and see nothing happen.

When Daniel prayed, he prayed for his people and confessed the sins of the land:



			
				from Daniel 9 said:
			
		

> "I prayed to the Lord my God and made confession, saying, “O Lord, the great and awesome God, who keeps covenant and steadfast love with those who love him and keep his commandments, 5 we have sinned and done wrong and acted wickedly land rebelled, turning aside from your commandments and rules. 6 We have not listened to http://www.esvbible.org/Ezr9.11;Zc1.6/your servants the prophets, who spoke in your name to our kings, our princes, and our fathers, and to all the people of the land. 7 To you, http://www.esvbible.org/Dn9.14;Lm1.18/O  Lord, belongs righteousness, but to us open shame, as at this day, to  the men of Judah, to the inhabitants of Jerusalem, and to all Israel, those who are near and those who are far away, in all the lands to which you have driven them, because of the treachery that they have committed against you. 8 To us, O Lord, belongs open shame, to our kings, to our princes, and to our fathers, because http://www.esvbible.org/Dn9.5/we have sinned against you. 9 To the Lord our God belong mercy and forgiveness, for we have rebelled against him 10 and have not obeyed the voice of the Lord our God by walking in his laws, which he set before us by nhis servants the prophets."
> 
> "As it is written in the Law of Moses, all this calamity has come upon us; yet we have not entreated the favor of the Lord our God, turning from our iniquities and gaining insight by your truth. 14 Therefore the Lord has kept ready the calamity and has brought it upon us, http://www.esvbible.org/Neh9.33;Dn9.7/for the Lord our God is righteous in all the works that he has done, and http://www.esvbible.org/Dn9.10/we have not obeyed his voice."





			
				Malachi 4:6 said:
			
		

> And he will turn the hearts of fathers to their children and the hearts  of children to their fathers, lest I come and strike the land with a  decree of utter destruction.”



*
Shall we fast?*


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 7, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Belle, your post from yesterday morning is still burning in my heart... *the purpose of Marriage for a man and woman to raise more children to honour God.*    My Lord how that burns in my heart.
> 
> We have to continue to teach our children, and our children's children, including our nieces, nephews, cousins and all of those whom God has placed into our lives... to love and honour God.



It is so important.   But:
-some men are in a protracted state of adolescence and are not stepping up to their responsibility to marry
-some are ready to marry and have children but can't find a spouse for anything
-Some married folks are not open to life and not allowing the next generation to even be born (contracepting)

 Let me hold my peace.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Aug 7, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> It is so important.   But:
> -some men are in a protracted state of adolescence and are not stepping up to their responsibility to marry
> -some are ready to marry and have children but can't find a spouse for anything
> *-Some married folks are not open to life and not allowing the next generation to even be born (contracepting)*
> ...



i understand this. i am thinking about not having kids. it costs too much. its sad but its true... I know we're supposed to trust in God abt these things but theres not much to work with right now.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 7, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> This picture right here brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> The 'difference' in us is Jesus; we fall to Him in prayers.    Not hateful protests; bomb threats, destroying the property of others and then brag about it.  Nor making youtubes bullying CFA employees... we go to God in prayer.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about the monkeys....as you can see, I was up pretty late and I just couldn't help posting it...it just fit, you know?

I hope I didn't offend anyone with my picture...if I did, I am so sorry.

Now 'Me'...stop laughing at me


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 7, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Last night and this morning I was thinking about Daniel's fast.  A minister at last night's service mentioned the verse, "The prayers of a righteous man avail much," and that if we do not pray, we will not avail anything at all.  But we can.  It's a choice we have to manifest God's will through prayer and fasting, or to neglect it and see nothing happen.
> 
> When Daniel prayed, he prayed for his people and confessed the sins of the land:
> 
> ...


I think so


----------



## aribell (Aug 7, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> But like you said, I know everyone has a different focus or assignment. We should not let our focus on someone elses' sinful desires be taken off the will of God. While our hearts and minds should be against sin, there's no way to physically stop others from sinning in this world.



There have always been prophets, and The Church is a prophetic voice in this world.  Jesus fulfilled the offices of prophet, priest, and king; and as His Body on the earth, we carry out the same.  Jeremiah was called the weeping prophet for the extent to which he _publicly _cried out against the sin of his people.  Had most of the prophets taken the attitude, "Hey, it has nothing to do with me," we wouldn't have hardly any of the major or minor prophetic books.  Not every individual believer is going to have that public prophetic voice, but such a voice is a foundational ministry within the Church.  Prophetic ministry is not only inward toward other Christians, but outward as well, and it has everything to do with what is going on in government and broader society (look at Jonah, Elijah, Daniel) and it has always been that way.



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Good point. Gay marriage will do what to America if it's legalized? God will still reign, and life won't stop



Well,  God will judge us as a nation, and already is.  Not necessarily for gay marriage alone, but for unrighteousness generally.  Furthermore, as others have mentioned, it's not just about us.  There will be generations after this one and by our passivity, they may be born into a society that is much worse and harder to be in that it otherwise would have been had we resisted evil.  

If we care about preaching the Gospel, we should also remember that the harder people's hearts are, the harder it is to accept the Gospel.  Notice how in this instance, Dan Cathy only said he believed what the Bible said about marriage, and that alone was enough to enrage people.  

There is a sense in which love of neighbor should compel us to speak up, to warn, to correct, to _feel deeply_ about sin in our society; because we know the consequences.  We don't need to _strive_ but we do need to _stand_.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'm getting chills reading this thread.
> 
> And that picture of the Chick-Fil-A man bringing drinks to the gay protestors speaks VOLUMES.
> 
> ETA: I almost feel like there needs to be worldwide fasting and prayer movement for traditional marriage.  I'm talking all Christians--Catholic and  Protestant--who believe in that prayer can release God's power in this area.  We need to raise our voices together and plead the blood of Jesus and beg for His Divine Mercy.





nicola.kirwan said:


> Last night and this morning I was thinking about Daniel's fast.  A minister at last night's service mentioned the verse, "The prayers of a righteous man avail much," and that if we do not pray, we will not avail anything at all.  But we can.  It's a choice we have to manifest God's will through prayer and fasting, or to neglect it and see nothing happen.
> 
> When Daniel prayed, he prayed for his people and confessed the sins of the land:
> 
> ...



Ladies... I'm in total agreement with the Fast and Prayer.   

Whenever you select the time and fast, I'm open.  

I will follow your program to be on one accord.

The prayers in my hearts are...

Seeking the Face of God for Direction in Prayer

Seeking the Face of God for Unity 

Seeking the Face of God for Our Children

Seeking the Face of God for ministering to those who are lost.

Ministering to gays and others who are seeking deliverance. 

Whatever God lays upon your hearts... I'm in agreement.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm sorry about the monkeys....as you can see, I was up pretty late and I just couldn't help posting it...it just fit, you know?
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anyone with my picture...if I did, I am so sorry.
> 
> Now 'Me'...stop laughing at me



Who 'Me'.....    

You got my 'Good Morning' text...   from "Me"


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 7, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> *
> Shall we fast?*




 I'll join you.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> i understand this. i am thinking about not having kids. it costs too much. its sad but its true... I know we're supposed to trust in God abt these things but theres not much to work with right now.



You know what Little Summer?   Somehow it just 'works out'...having children.    Of course I mean as a married couple.    

Especially when you have supportive family and friends.   

When I had my babies , my mom and my mother-in-law were always around and always helping out.  The only thing you have to worry about is the 'Spoiled Child Alert'... cause grandparents will surely spoil your children.     

I understand though...raising children is not easy but it is a wonderful joy.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Ladies... you are welcome to use the 'Prayer Line' to fellowship in prayer via phone.   It's yours to come together as you feel lead.    Currently it's in use once a week.   

You can organize your schedule and prayer teams.  

Whatever you decide is up to you and I will follow your lead as a supporter.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 7, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Who 'Me'.....
> 
> You got my 'Good Morning' text...   from "Me"


Yes...I did.  Thank you for always thinking of me in the mornings...I appreciate you and your prayers! 



Shimmie said:


> Ladies... you are welcome to use the 'Prayer Line' to fellowship in prayer via phone.   It's yours to come together as you feel lead.    Currently it's in use once a week.
> 
> You can organize your schedule and prayer teams.
> 
> Whatever you decide is up to you and I will follow your lead as a supporter.


I'm in for sure.  A Daniel fast would be great, if that's what the Lord is speaking to nicole.kirwan about doing!  However, I do think that we should have a separate prayer line for this, specifically for those who will do the fast...this is very important.  As intercessors, we must come together on one accord with this.  I believe that nicole.kirwan has heard from the Lord regarding this fast and prayer, as I was thinking about this as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 7, 2012)

How many, Lord?  How many will heed the call to this fast and prayer and join us?  How many will make a choice to get on their knees with others who desire your Will for this nation?  How many will cry out, with a heart of compassion, crying FATHER, WE NEED YOU...HELP US...HELP THIS NATION, LORD?

Father, draw them to this place...even those that have never posted before, draw them to the place of desiring to please you...a place of prayer, in your presence Lord, that you may reveal your plan for us in this place (CF) and that you will bring those to repentance that they may be reconciled to you.

Your mercy, Lord....we need your mercy.

In Jesus name...amen.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 7, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> It is so important.   But:
> -some men are in a protracted state of adolescence and are not stepping up to their responsibility to marry
> -some are ready to marry and have children but can't find a spouse for anything
> -Some married folks are not open to life and not allowing the next generation to even be born (contracepting)
> ...



I'm glad you and Shimmie touched on this--as a society we have forgotten (or set aside) the purpose of marriage, and IMHO it starts with how we view sex. If it weren't treated as a recreational activity to be done with whoever and whenever, it would've been kept more in focus as something that belongs *only* in a marriage. 

Why does sex belong only in marriage? 

God has physically and spiritually ordained it so. We know through scientific study that during sex the oxytocin hormone rises in both men and women, which then creates a real physiological bond between them. Spiritually and emotionally, you are giving yourself to someone, uniting yourself to the person, and opening up to the possbility of new life (procreation). 

Such a powerful bond, such a powerful relationship, needs to exist in an equally powerful framework that will reinforce and protect it--the marriage institution. We already see the terrible and sad consequences when we don't adhere to this:



> The evidence is overwhelming that children raised in households  headed by a single parent are much more prone to sexual abuse, drug abuse, crime,  and divorce, for instance. Their health is poorer; their academic achievement  is poorer; their economic well-being is less than that of children who are raised  in two-parent households. In every way, children raised in single parent households  seem to have a few strikes against them as they forge their way through life.  (I do not want to suggest, of course, that all children raised in single parenthood  households are doomed. I simply want to report that Catholic Church teaching,  the teaching of most religions, sociological research, and perhaps common sense  are at one in recognizing that children fare better when raised in a household  with two parents.) The number of single-parenthood households has risen dramatically,  due, of course, largely to unwed pregnancy and divorce.


(Source: HERE)

Add into there the epidemic of STD's and HIV/AIDS, and clearly we see the problems that arise when we debase sex and marriage.

God designed sex within the framework of marriage for a reason, and marriage is something that can only occur between a man and woman. 

Man (father) + Woman (mother) --> Child

A marriage requires two ingredients for procreation of children: a man and woman.

A homosexual relationship isn't an "alternative," it's an inherently disordered sexual relationship (i.e., not in order with the purpose of sex and marriage as described above), and thus by its very nature cannot be approved of let alone declared a marriage.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 7, 2012)

I have never done a real fast before (although I gave up something for Lent so I imagine it's the same).  I would like to join and will refresh my  memory about what the Daniel Fast entails.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes...I did.  Thank you for always thinking of me in the mornings...I appreciate you and your prayers!
> 
> I'm in for sure.  A Daniel fast would be great, if that's what the Lord is speaking to nicole.kirwan about doing!  However, I do think that we should have a separate prayer line for this, specifically for those who will do the fast...this is very important.  As intercessors, we must come together on one accord with this.  I believe that nicole.kirwan has heard from the Lord regarding this fast and prayer, as I was thinking about this as well.



I totally agree, Sis.   Whatever Nicola and everyone decides, I will flow.  

As for 'Me' in the mornings... you're always in my prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I have never done a real fast before (although I gave up something for Lent so I imagine it's the same).  I would like to join and will refresh my  memory about what the Daniel Fast entails.



It means no 'chocolate' or waffle fries from Chick Fil a....  

Here you are Angel... and the Ladies here will be able to share even more with you.  

http://daniel-fast.com/


----------



## Laela (Aug 7, 2012)

@nicola.kirwan... 

I'm in.... when does this start, or was this rhetorical question? 






Galadriel said:


> I'll join you.


----------



## Laela (Aug 7, 2012)

Shimmie,

There is no 'waffling' at Chic-Fil A.. just waffle fries  






Shimmie said:


> It means no 'chocolate' or waffle fries from Chick Fil a....
> 
> Here you are Angel... and the Ladies here will be able to share even more with you.
> 
> http://daniel-fast.com/


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope these attachments help.   Also this linked document.

http://www.daniel-fast.com/seven-steps-to-letting-go-of-the-past.pdf

Often during a fast, things 'come up' from the past and challenges our prayer focus.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Laela said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> There is no 'waffling' at Chic-Fil A.. just waffle fries



  It's obvious I need to be 'delivered' from them.  

I'll be giving up my coffee drinks as well cause I enjoy them way too much.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> How many, Lord?  How many will heed the call to this fast and prayer and join us?  How many will make a choice to get on their knees with others who desire your Will for this nation?  How many will cry out, with a heart of compassion, crying FATHER, WE NEED YOU...HELP US...HELP THIS NATION, LORD?
> 
> Father, draw them to this place...even those that have never posted before, draw them to the place of desiring to please you...a place of prayer, in your presence Lord, that you may reveal your plan for us in this place (CF) and that you will bring those to repentance that they may be reconciled to you.
> 
> ...



  Amen


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 8, 2012)

It looks like only water is allowed but can I use my juicer to make juice from fruits/veggies?  Or is that cheating? 

And no meat or eggs--any ideas for getting in enough protein?


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 8, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> It looks like only water is allowed but can I use my juicer to make juice from fruits/veggies?  Or is that cheating?
> 
> And no meat or eggs--any ideas for getting in enough protein?



Perhaps go with fish and beans, and non-dairy protein shake... As for the juicer, I suppose it's ok as long as you don't add flavors, etc.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Aug 8, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> It looks like only water is allowed but can I use my juicer to make juice from fruits/veggies?  Or is that cheating?
> 
> And no meat or eggs--any ideas for getting in enough protein?



Belle Du Jour beans and leafy green veggies will suffice for your protein. you will be fine.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> It looks like only water is allowed but can I use my juicer to make juice from fruits/veggies?  Or is that cheating?
> 
> And no meat or eggs--any ideas for getting in enough protein?



Your juicer is fine   And it's actually one of the best ways to cleanse your body (juicing and veggie/fruit smoothies).    

Basically, a Daniel fast is omitting foods of pleasure.  Water is excellent for staying hydrated and for detoxifying the body.

This is a perfect time to balance your body's ph levels.   For the most part, many of us are highly acidic (our bodies have high acid levels and we deal with the consequences which is inflammation in the body).    The body comes into balance with eating foods which are high in alkaline content.   These are greens, leafy vegetables.   

Here's a small list to help balance the body and to be in line with a Daniel fast.     Note:  I'm not an expert, I'm still learning.   What I'm has been tested and true.   

First thing in the morning, drink a glass of water with fresh lemon juice.  No sugar, just lemon juice.    This is one of the best alkaline drinks.  

Although lemon is a citrus fruit, it is actually more alkaline than it is acid.   You may also use a fresh lime.   

Here is an Alkaline Food Chart:   I pray that this blesses everyone.   This is acutally cleansing and balancing the Blood which is also a huge benefit for a spiritual cleanse as we fast and pray.    

http://www.energiseforlife.com/acid-alkaline-food-chart-2.0.pdf

Enjoy...the body cleanse.


----------



## aribell (Aug 8, 2012)

Laela said:


> @nicola.kirwan...
> 
> I'm in.... when does this start, or was this rhetorical question?



Not rhetorical!  I'm glad you all want to do this.  I used Twitter to invite others to fast and pray as well, and I'd encourage you all to do the same (FB, Twitter, etc).  



Shimmie said:


> _*
> Basically, a Daniel fast is omitting foods of pleasure. *_ Water is excellent for staying hydrated and for detoxifying the body.



Yes, Daniel said that he ate no pleasant thing.  There are lots of things that will "technically" meet the requirements of a Daniel fast in that they aren't meat, sugar, refined wheat, etc.  (super yummy fruit smoothies for instance)  But we're going for the spirit of the law rather than just the letter.

*I was thinking that the fast would be for the last three weeks of August, meaning that it would start on Friday, Aug. 10.  But individual people can flex the time as fits their lives best; I think the important thing is that we are all in agreement during this time.  *

Yesterday, as I was reflecting on this, I really started thinking about homosexuality and same sex marriage as a symptom of a deeper problem.  In the beginning, the Lord made us _male _and _female_.  So I think praying for our understanding of what it means to be _men_ and _women, husbands_ and _wives, fathers _and _mothers_ would be fruitful.  And that we would* submit to His order*.  Praying for repentance in the Church first for ways that we have failed to walk in the Lord's paths of marriage and family, and then for our society more broadly, against the attack on God's pattern of _male _and _female _and the two coming together as one, creating families that glorify Him.  

Verses for prayer:  

*Daniel 9* -_confession, recognition of God's judgment, plea for mercy; Daniel owned the sin of his people even though he was righteous.  He said "we" have sinned and humbled himself before God on their behalf._

_"'But   from the beginning of creation, "God made them   male and female."  "Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife,and   the two shall become one flesh.’ So they are no longer two but one flesh.'"  Mark 10:6-8_

_"Did he not make them one, with a portion of the Spirit in their union?  And what was the one God seeking? Godly offspring. So guard yourselves  in your spirit, and let none of you be faithless to the wife of your  youth."  Malachi 2:15_

_Thus says the LORD: “Stand by the roads, and look, and ask for the  ancient paths, where the good way is; and walk in it, and find rest for  your souls. But they said, ‘We will not walk in it.’ Jeremiah 6:16_

_"And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their  testimony; and they loved not their lives unto the death."  Revelation 12:11
_


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 8, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> There have always been prophets, and The Church is a prophetic voice in this world. Jesus fulfilled the offices of prophet, priest, and king; and as His Body on the earth, we carry out the same. Jeremiah was called the weeping prophet for the extent to which he _publicly _cried out against the sin of his people. Had most of the prophets taken the attitude, "Hey, it has nothing to do with me," we wouldn't have hardly any of the major or minor prophetic books. Not every individual believer is going to have that public prophetic voice, but such a voice is a foundational ministry within the Church. Prophetic ministry is not only inward toward other Christians, but outward as well, and it has everything to do with what is going on in government and broader society (look at Jonah, Elijah, Daniel) and it has always been that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No problem. But IMO we're in trouble because adultry is not illegal either. So many things are legal but unlawful according to God's word. Its nothing wrong with standing up for your beliefs. But stand up for all beliefs. This man said They are married to their "first wives"....meaning they don't believe in divorce either. But you didn't see people marching to support that. I see a tinge of hypocrisy when it comes to which Christian values some people will choose to march for. That is all.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 8, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> *I was thinking that the fast would be for the last three weeks of August, meaning that it would start on Friday, Aug. 10.  But individual people can flex the time as fits their lives best; I think the important thing is that we are all in agreement during this time.  *




I will have to make some modifications because of where I am currently, but I'm in to start August 10.    I think God has been speaking to me about fasting since the beginning of the year but I was scared to "go there."  But, I'm not playing anymore.  Let's release some things. 



> *Daniel 9*_confession, recognition of God's judgment, plea for mercy; Daniel owned the sin of his people even though he was righteous.  He said "we" have sinned and humbled himself before God on their behalf._



Wow, it's always cool when you get confirmation that you have been hearing from God through other people.  I feel I keep hearing this recurring theme of _atonement _and _making reparations_ to God.  This is what Jesus did.  He paid the bounty for all of us though He was spotless.  Even making the parallel to marriage again, marriage and parenthood are about sacrifice, serving and a daily dying to self.  It seems so insignificant, though, like what can my little fasting or prayer do?  But I'm sure God sees my heart.

_Yes, Lord, I'm hearing You.  Keep speaking. . ._


----------



## aribell (Aug 8, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:
			
		

> No problem. But IMO we're in trouble because adultry is not illegal either. So many things are legal but unlawful according to God's word. Its nothing wrong with standing up for your beliefs. But stand up for all beliefs. This man said They are married to their "first wives"....meaning they don't believe in divorce either. But you didn't see people marching to support that. I see a tinge of hypocrisy when it comes to which Christian values some people will choose to march for. That is all.



When no fault divorce was instituted, Christian groups were against it.  There's been more discussion about it and articles against it in the last few years.  Gay marriage is at the forefront right now because of the new initiatives to move it forward.  Furthermore, there's a distinction between what the gov't merely permits and what it confers benefits upon. * But anyway, I really like the way this thread has shifted towards prayer, which is for marriage and family on the whole, and I would hope that there's no offense or hypocrisy in that.  So please, join in the fast.*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Not rhetorical!  I'm glad you all want to do this.  I used Twitter to invite others to fast and pray as well, and I'd encourage you all to do the same (FB, Twitter, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm ready, August 10th is perfect for me to begin.     I am sharing this with my family and other friends as well.   

Nicola, thank you so much for this.   Your post above is very cutting to my spirit.  It's a good cut, for I can feel the annointing flowing each work you have shared.   

You have the annointing of Esther upon you... you will not perish.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi   New Life Sisters...   Yes .......... each of you are bringing forth new life.   Watch and see how God flows and uses each and every one of you....  

For those who feel 'challenged' or if this is your first time fasting, please be encouraged.    God is going to do  wonders with you.   A Daniel fast is a wonderful way of cleansing your Blood of toxins.    You will more than likely discover that you will feel better physically and this will strengthen your spirit.    

Be prepared for your body to give you some challenges, but that's the healing process of your body and the your life's Blood ridding its self of allergens, heavy metals, pollutants, and even negative influences which may have been challenging your spirit and your prayer time.  

You are also 'relaxing' your digestive system, giving it a rest from processing all of the chemicals, preservatives and Heaven only knows what which has been working your liver and kidneys overtime.  

This is a time for healing the Body (yours ) and the Body of Christ (The Church)

*Ease into the fast with fresh fruits and veggies*; if you are able purchase a citrus fruit wash to remove the toxins from the fresh produce that you will be eating.    

*Drink distilled water *if you are able and add a little fresh lemon juice to it for your first drink of water in the morning.   This alkalizes your body's ph and it will help your digestive processes as your eat foods with fiber.  

*Please take your vitamins*.   Especially C's, B's and E.   Your Blood needs all three of these.   Vitamine D3 is a crucial hormone (it's safe) which will help balance your mood (especially for those who will have their monthy cycle during this fast) ... you especially need the B vitamins to keep your Blood strong.    

*Season your veggies with non-salted herbs and seasonings*.  Please eat greens as much as possible. 

*Eat beets... *the enzymes in beets kills tumors and protects the Blood.  

*Eat celery...* another veggie with antioxidant properties.   

*In place of breads... use lettuce leaves* and make a bed of fresh spinache, shredded carrots, thinly sliced cucumbers, and spread avocado spread over the leaves as this is a necessary fat that your body needs.  

*Eat Kale... yes... your Blood will love you for it*.    Eat it plain for the Daniel fast; it may seem a challenge, but the benefits both physically and spiritually are abundant.    

These will help you feel better during the fast and as you heal, your heart heals and as your heart heals, your ear unto God opens wider and what He says, you will do, without hesitation....because you know it's coming from Him, your Father who art in Heaven....Hallowed be His Holy Name.   Amen.  

_'Thine ear shall hear a voice behind it saying...this is the way, walk ye in it'_


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> When no fault divorce was instituted, Christian groups were against it.  There's been more discussion about it and articles against it in the last few years.  Gay marriage is at the forefront right now because of the new initiatives to move it forward.  Furthermore, there's a distinction between what the gov't merely permits and what it confers benefits upon. * But anyway, I really like the way this thread has shifted towards prayer, which is for marriage and family on the whole, and I would hope that there's no offense or hypocrisy in that.  So please, join in the fast.*



Thank you Nicola... thank you.    If I am going to continue in the Ministry of Marriage, this is the 'call' that I need to take heed to... the call of this fasting and prayer.   

We (as the Body of Christ) are at the pinnacle of what God is calling each of us to be and to fulfill in His Kingdom here on earth.      The annointing here is very storng and it's only going to grow stronger.    There's a wall of power and protection that God has built around us, allowing no infractions, but only His spirit.      I can see those 'watching' and being transformed in their hearts by the very presence of God.   

This is the call that God has upon us and I'm fully yielded and humbled that God would allow me to be a part of His plan.   Honored and humbled that each woman here has included me as one of them.    

Praise Jesus...

Marriage has a whole new refined meaning now... a meaning that is cutting and is of God, that no legislation can refine;  and I am not running from it.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I will have to make some modifications because of where I am currently, but I'm in to start August 10.    I think God has been speaking to me about fasting since the beginning of the year but I was scared to "go there."  But, I'm not playing anymore.  Let's release some things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belle, you 'opened' this up with your post about the real meaning of Marriage.  And I've been subdued ever since.     Then Nicola and Galadriel's post; then Nice & Wavy, God subdued me through each of you.    I was 'running' ahead of the Lord in my quest to 'fight' for Marriage.   

God subdued me and I am so humbled.   I needed to be still and let God redirect me.    

You know what?   When I started this thread, I prayed:   Lord, let this thread give honour to you...let it be pleasing to you.     He brought each of you in here to do the pleasing.    Yes He did... Oh yes God did.    Praise Him.


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 8, 2012)

What about people who cannot fast for health reasons? I think they can join by fasting from social media,  radio, and even the phone. How long are we fasting for...?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> What about people who cannot fast for health reasons? I think they can join by fasting from social media,  radio, and even the phone. How long are we fasting for...?



Excellent   It's still putting aside something that brings pleasure. 

Thank you sweetvi    :Rose:    I meant to share a post similar to yours for there are some people whose medications require eating .    I'm glad you brought this up.    

The greatest sacrifices come from the heart, not just a change in diet.


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Hi  New Life Sisters...  Yes .......... each of you are bringing forth new life. Watch and see how God flows and uses each and every one of you....
> 
> For those who feel 'challenged' or if this is your first time fasting, please be encouraged. God is going to do wonders with you. A Daniel fast is a wonderful way of cleansing your Blood of toxins. You will more than likely discover that you will feel better physically and this will strengthen your spirit.
> 
> ...


 

Except for the beets (don’t like them), as a vegetarian - this is basically what I eat. I'll be praying for all those who're participating in this online spiritual convocation.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> Except for the beets (don’t like them), as a vegetarian - this is basically what I eat. I'll be praying for all those who're participating in this online spiritual convocation.



Thank you loulou7 

I don't like beets either... but I love the health benefits of eating them raw and mixing them with other veggies/fruit in my Vitamix.   It's an 'acquired' taste, for sure.   So for me it is definitely for the health benefits, indeed not the taste.  

*Benefits of Beets:*

http://voices.yahoo.com/15-health-benefits-beets-fight-cancer-more-805501.html

....._beets are one of those overlooked vegetables that once you realize all it beholds, you will cultivate a new appreciation and yes, maybe even love for them! _
*
Here are 15 great reasons to eat beets!*


 1. Beets have ZERO trans fat and ZERO saturated fat. They are also low calorie! How's that for a food to satisfy your hunger and have the ability to satisfy a sweet tooth at the same time? You've got to love a food that meets a sugar craving and doesn't harm your body!

 2. Canned beets are very inexpensive! Buy them sliced or whole and buying the store brand they will cost about 60 cents or less! Just put a few cans in the refrigerator and next time you are looking for a snack food they will be super cold and ready to eat, no dirty pots, no cooking. Just drain and enjoy with a fork!

 3. Beets are high in carbohydrates which means they are a great instant energy source, but unlike processed foods which are high in carbohydrates, beets will energize your body. Beets can be regarded as body fuel.

 4. Beets contain sodium, magnesium, calcium, iron and phosperous! They are also considered a fiber food and contain vitamins A and C as well as niacin! You can't beat that!

5. Beets contain folic acid which is necessary for the production and maintenance of new cells. This is especially important for pregnant woman or anyone undergoing physical healing. 

Many people take folic acid in the form of herbal supplements, but if you eat beets, you won't need to! It is always better for the body to receive it's nutrients and vitamins through food over a supplement because it is like mainlining the natural source into your bloodstream. 
The benefits are far superior and faster with real food over powder mixes or pills.

 6. Studies have shown that beets guard against cancer, especially colon cancer.

7. Medical studies have also shown that including beets in your diet helps protect a body against heart disease.

 8. Beets are available all year round! So they are not difficult to find in any produce section if you want them fresh!

 9. Beets can be eaten raw or you can boil, steam roast or sautee them. Additionally raw beets can be juiced in a Jay the Juiceman type juicer very easily!   But be warned, beet juice is EXTREMELY strong and powerful! 

If you want the benefits of beet juice but can't handle drinking it straight up, then mix it with some carrot or apple juice for a milder but still beneficial juice.

 10. Borscht, a very popular vegetable soup made of beets is a traditionally loved dish in Poland, Russia, Germany and other Eastern European menus. There are cold and hot Borscht soups and each country varies some of the ingredients, but beets are the one common and main ingredient of this revered and hearty soup.

 11. Even the leaves of raw beets have been eaten and useful and beneficial to one's health. The leaves have been known to counter "garlic" breath and in Roman times Hippocrates advocated the use of beet leaves as binding for healing wounds. 

12. Beets being naturally colorful and bright red make an excellent and healthful garnish for artistic presentation of a meal. They also can be made into a number of cold salads for a change of pace meal. 

*Betacyanin is the pigment that gives beets their red color, this pigment is what is responsible for helping to fight cancer. *

13. Beets have been shown to help cleanse the blood, cleanse the colon and strengthen the gall bladder and liver. 

14. There is something called Beet Therapy. Doctors have used it to get rid of tumors and to help people with blood diseases and leukemia. 

15. Some people have used beats to treat and cure boils, abscesses and even acne. http://www.healing.org/only-23.html

In fact they will even help you lose weight!  

--------------------

Important FYI:  Ladies.....  I have other reliable resources on the benefits of beets.   With this post I made a quick search on the 'net' .    However, all that is listed above is true and even more.       

I'll do better at posting resources next time.


----------



## aribell (Aug 8, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> What about people who cannot fast for health reasons? I think they can join by fasting from social media,  radio, and even the phone. *How long are we fasting for...?*



21 days.  August 10-31.


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dearest Shimmie, Thanks for your list. Being in the health field, I _know_ about the benefits of beets, and once in a blue moon; I'll eat them... esp. if they come straight from the garden. Luckily the Creator has put therapeutic components in all the food that He's made, so we have options.  

By the way, you’ve such a beautiful Christian spirit and it permeates through cyber space.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> Dearest Shimmie, Thanks for your list. Being in the health field, I _know_ about the benefits of beets, and once in a blue moon; I'll eat them... esp. if they come straight from the garden. Luckily the Creator has put therapeutic components in all the food that He's made, so we have options.
> 
> By the way, you’ve such a beautiful Christian spirit and it permeates through cyber space.



   


Guess what I like about beets....?  Well you and I know it's not the taste 

It's makes a great lip color...   very natural.


----------



## loulou7 (Aug 9, 2012)

And the Native Americans used it for dying their textile… In some areas abroad, it's probably still being used. 

Ok, I didn't mean to high-jack this thread.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 9, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> And the Native Americans used it for dying their textile… In some areas abroad, it's probably still being used.
> 
> Ok, I didn't mean to high-jack this thread.



This is good knowledge.   

I guess we can't beat a beet   for all of its uses and healing properties ....


----------



## divya (Aug 9, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> While the Lord certainly gives us the freedom to choose to act _against_ His word, He never grants us freedom _from_ it.  Ultimately, the only choice we receive from the Lord is the choice to either live or die...which goes right to His original caution to Adam and Eve in the garden.  As you said, His word has not changed, and from it we know that governmental authorities have God-given authority to institute laws according to what is right and what is wrong.  While the government cannot root out every sin, it does have an obligation before God to not endorse what is against Him.  Legal marriage, in the U.S., is an endorsement/sanction because of the variety of benefits that come with it, which have been given because of society's recognition of the value of men and women joining together and raising a family.
> 
> Restriction of choice would be the government actively going after anyone in a homosexual relationship to punish them and keep them apart.  Declining to confer benefits/general recognition to certain unions is very much the prerogative of the government.  And if there is disagreement, people are able to voice their opinion and attempt to sway others and their leaders.  This is what Chick-Fil-A, along with many others on all sides of the issue are doing with their corporate profits.



Actually, the Scriptures state that every individual must choose between God or man. That is freedom of choice, but choices come with consequences. 

The government has the God-given authority to make laws within limits. There are issues on which the government has no authority and God alone rules.

"Render unto Ceasar the things that are Ceasar's and unto God the things that are God's..." Mark 12:17.

Marriage is a God-given institution and the truth is that the government has no business there at all. However, now the state is involved and regardless, it is wrong for us to force our religious beliefs about marriage on others through the state, when we have the freedom to practice our faith as we desire. The government cannot become entangled with religion, nor enforce religion. It is unbiblical and unconstitutional.


----------



## divya (Aug 9, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I was telling my sister this recently.  We focus so much on marriage as a _personal desire _that it is overlooked as a fundamental part of God's created order.  Marriage is not mainly about getting what we want, but about conforming our lives to the pattern the Lord laid out for us, which is really for our good.
> 
> "Thus says the Lord: 'Stand by the roads, and look, and ask for the ancient paths, where the  good way is; and walk in it, and find rest for your souls. But they  said, ‘We will not walk in it.’" Jeremiah 6:16
> 
> It's interesting that the Lord says, "_ask_ for the ancient paths," meaning that we've lost them, don't know where they are.  We have to ask to be guided into His pattern and order for our lives.  @momi has a blog that I often think of when reading this verse.



Exactly. Those of us who chose God must walk in this path. But those who do not chose Him will not and their punishment will come.


----------



## divya (Aug 9, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I wish some of you could really see and open your mind to what divya is saying in her posts. Put aside your anger and bitterness for gay people and see what's really going on.
> 
> Being in support of a ban on gay marriage isn't going to save you from the lake of fire or the wrath of God. It's not going to make you any more right with God nor closer to God.  If you have sin in your heart, what makes you any better than a gay person? Unmarried couples are allowed to shack up, how come gays can't get married? (this is a rhetorical question to ponder upon, not one to literally answer).
> 
> ...



Thank you! It is as though many Christians would like to usurp the authority of God to handle these matters. It is not our place to restrict the actions of homosexuals when our right to marry according to our beliefs is not being infringed upon. You said it very frankly but it is true. It is almost like some see the Christian role as that of a mini-god when it is far from it. We are to live our faith and by our witness, hearts will be changed!

Why are we trying to force non-believers to live the faith that we profess? Jesus gave us an example of how we should live.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 9, 2012)

divya said:


> Thank you! It is as though many Christians would like to usurp the authority of God to handle these matters. It is not our place to restrict the actions of homosexuals when our right to marry according to our beliefs is not being infringed upon. You said it very frankly but it is true. It is almost like some see the Christian role as that of a mini-god when it is far from it. We are to live our faith and by our witness, hearts will be changed!
> 
> Why are we trying to force non-believers to live the faith that we profess? Jesus gave us an example of how we should live.



Actually I see it the other way around. They're trying to force their view of marriage on the rest of the world, which since the dawn of civilization has understood that marriage is a covenant between a man and woman.


----------



## divya (Aug 10, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> Actually I see it the other way around. They're trying to force their view of marriage on the rest of the world, which since the dawn of civilization has understood that marriage is a covenant between a man and woman.



Yes, the opposite is also true, but it does not give us the right to force them to adhere to our beliefs. We ought to live by a higher standard. And anyway, the battle is already won! These things are signs of the times...the Lord is coming soon!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 10, 2012)

divya said:


> These things are signs of the times...the Lord is coming soon!



 we must all pray and hold to the Faith.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> we must all pray and hold to the Faith.



  Yes... We are to 'contend' for the Faith; it's the Word of God and our commisson.


----------



## Laela (Aug 11, 2012)

Amen....  

... and thanks for the info on the fast upthread!




nicola.kirwan said:


> *But anyway, I really like the way this thread has shifted towards prayer, which is for marriage and family on the whole, and I would hope that there's no offense or hypocrisy in that. So please, join in the fast.*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2012)

Laela said:


> Amen....
> 
> ... and thanks for the info on the fast upthread!



   Precious Laela  Rose


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 13, 2012)

I really am enjoying this thread, and would also like to participate in the fasting and prayer though I'm late...


----------



## aribell (Aug 13, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I really am enjoying this thread, and would also like to participate in the fasting and prayer though I'm late...



You definitely still can.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I really am enjoying this thread, and would also like to participate in the fasting and prayer though I'm late...



   

There's thunder of praises in the House....  :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2: 

Thank you Iwanthealthyhair67


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2012)

Be encouraged... :Rose:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16641973&posted=1#post16641973


----------

